# Lina's Journal



## lina (Jan 19, 2003)

OK, time to start a new journal for the year...Figured it would help me keep on track with my goals for the year... some may be mini-goals but hey it's a beginning and gets me off my stagnating butt! 

Just got back from a sunny vacation.  I did pretty good a (suprisingly) and woke up every morning at 5am to hit the gym.  Hubby and I walked by the beach for about 1 mile to the gym, workout for 1-1.5 hours and walked back.  The walk early in the morning was the best time and I really enjoyed it.  Stayed pretty well on diet so happy bout that.  The not so good part was once I got back this week... I had kinda a freeweek.... so after eating my heart out on bagels, Lindt chocolate, cookies, and sinning away my carb-lust, I'm ready to start... 

*Diet and Nutrition:* Will follow alternate with the Lean Muscle Gain Diet (about 75g carb) and a Beverly/Dp/w8 cutting style diet (25-40g carb).  I feel the best having some carbs so I may do 2 weeks Lean bulk and 1 week cutting diet.  This is still a trial and error for me, I'm learning and improvising as I go along ...

*Workouts:* Another experiment for me.  I have been doing my old workouts now and ready for a change.  I don't have a clue so I'm thinking bout giving Gopro's workout a try and teaming it up with my diet.  So maybe "Power" and "Rep Range" workouts with my Lean Bulk and "Shock" with my cutting diet.  I'm not too happy about the exercises in the "Shock" week since it would require too much of back and forth in the gym so I may adapt them and make them one giant superset instead...

*Fitness Goals:*
1. Get ready for my dance show on June 21, 2003.  So working on decreasing bf%, increasing flexibility and learning dance routine...ofcourse there is that stage fright thingy too... 

2. Maybe enter a comp this fall or next spring... 

*Stats:*

Week 0:

Weight:  117 lbs

*Tape Measure:*
Wrist:   5.5
Chest:  32.25
Waist:  25
Hips:   35.5
R. Thigh:  20.5
Calves:    13.75
Neck:       12.5
Bicep:      11.5 (flexed)

*Skinfold method 3 pt:*
Tricep:  14
Suprailiac:  10
Thigh:   12

BF%: 20%    (tapemeasure)
BF%: 16.4% (3 pt skinfold)

Pics: 

OK, just wanted to get this started and back with more boring details... probably take stats tomorrow morning...

Any one have any suggestions, ideas, comments? 

March 2003 ~ EDT training: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=293733#post293733

Meal ideas:
*Turkey in Lettuce Wrap: http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=336341#post336341*


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2003)

suggestions - kick ass girl!
ideas - kick ass girl!
comments - you should kick ass girl!

Good luck!!  It sounds like you know where you want to be and have a plan of attack to get there.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Great new journal honey! 

Talk to you soon,
Jenny


----------



## lina (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks NT! Thanks NG!!! 

I will definitely try my best! 

*Sunday Jan 19*

OK, Today was my prep day.... Made lots of chicken, turkey and put them in idividual bags... and my oatmeal is ready for tomorrow morning.  

Meals today are lower in cals to make up for the surplus cals of the past week  so well my stats tomorrow won't be too embarassing  Now I have to work on my water and taking my vitamins.... I guess I should start back up with the creatine and glutamine but we'll wait till the carb bloat is gone .

Meal 1
8 oz. coffee
1 T. light cream
5 white
1 egg yolk
1 oz. gouda cheese

Meal 2
4 oz. chicken
2 cups Boston Lettuce
1 tsp. flax
1 T. Newmans
8 baby carrots

Meal 3
4 oz. apple
1 T. mayo
1 large stalk celery
4 oz. Turkey 
8 oz coffee
1 T. light cream

Meal 4
6 oz. Ocean Perch
1.5 cups green beans
1 tsp. flax

Meal 5
1 yolk
6 whites
1 Borden ff cheese
1/2 cup mushrooms

Cals: 1353
Fat:   59g (41%)
carb:  57g (14%)..... 13g fiber
Prot: 149g (46%)


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Lina,
Your journal looks great, I will love to do the diet together, the whole week average of my calories come out to be 1500.

But I am doing it a bit different this time, I also did go overboard with food, first had very low calories on C-K-D, than when I was off it, ate quite a bit.

So! I will be doing a high protein/mod fat, keeping carbs at 15g on three days, cyclying carbs on my favourite food like sushi/thai/muffins.

So! if you fine with my variation of this diet, it will be great to do it togther.


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Any one have any suggestions, ideas, comments?



I have plenty, but none that you would concider  

Nice to see you back anyway , and I`m looking forward to reading the neaterest and most bestest presented journal here


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> 
> 
> So! if you fine with my variation of this diet, it will be great to do it togther.



OK then!  

Although our program does vary, I think our goals are the same right? Muscles, Muscles, and more muscles???


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lina's Journal*



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I have plenty, but none that you would concider



Naughty, naughty!!


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

*Monday, Jan 20*

OK, finally updated my stats on my first page.... maybe I'll get a chance to take some "before" pics tomorrow and add that as well.... Nothing more humiliating yet motivating than those bedhead, no makeup, bloated "before" pictures! 

Got a new toy yesterday from dear hubby...(stop it kuso! I know what ya thinkin'!).... an awesome iPAQ or pocket pc... well have been waiting a while now for that PDA but he didn't wanted to get a palm but wanted something more user friendly with windows.... so hopefully now keeping track of my meals and workouts would be easier... I'll have to set up a file so I can bring it to the gym and record my workouts.....and then plop it in here...oh, yes also to keep track of my tv shows like "Joe Millionaire".. I think I missed it last night again!  

My meals for Monday:

Meal1 and 2 (Ate half before wo and half after)
1/2 cup oats
5 whites 
1 yolk
8 oz coffee
1 tbs l cream

Meal3
4 oz sweet potato
4 oz chickens 
1 cup green beans
1 tsp flax

Meal4
4 oz turkey
1 stalk celery
4 oz. Apple
1 tbs mayo

Meal5
1.5 protein powder
2 tbs cream
1 tsp coffee

Meal6
4 oz. Chicken
1.5 cups Chinese vegetables
1/2 cup onions/green peppers
1 T. oil

Meal7 (only ate half so cals are actually lower...need to get used to all this food)
1/2 cup cottage lowfat
1/2 T. SF FF choc pudding powder

Cals: 1497
fat: 55g (34%)
carb: 97g (22%).....fiber 16g
Prot: 160g (44%)

Totals include veggies..

*Gopro's workout*

Yes I definitely feel sore all over and I wasn't even doing real heavy weights since it's my first day... yeah a reall wuss.. 

db press: 3x6x20

incline bp (15* angle) / Decline crunch SS
3x6x20  /  3x10xbw

dips/chins
3x6x30  /  2x6x30 
*weights are asst weights 

cg benchpress / vertical leg raises  SS
3x6x(bar+30)  /  3x10xbw

skullcrushers
3x6x35

single arm db extension
this really felt wobbly and not right somehow....
3x6x10

cardio
30 min of running


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 2. Maybe enter a comp this fall or next spring...



Cool.  I'll be watching!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

HI LINA!

I'm glad you started a new journal, I loved your last one!!

Good luck with your goals!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 21, 2003)

Awesome Lina! It sounds like you had a great vacation as well, congratulations!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

> here...oh, yes also to keep track of my tv shows like "Joe Millionaire".. I think I missed it last night again!



Lina, I think they said Thursday night there is an encore presentation for last nights show!  FYI


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Lina, I think they said Thursday night there is an encore presentation for last nights show!  FYI



This show cracks me up!  A bunch of whiny women who pretend like they don't care and money is not the issue, very funny.  Anyone else here that the dude really is loaded?


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

Tp, even if he (Joe Millionaire) wasn't loaded I bet he'll be getting tons of offers from Ad agencies, Print media, AND  Playboy to do lots of photoshoots! He's kinda yummy in a naughty way!  Did I just write that?!!!

Hiya P! Thank you for the encouragement!! How goes it?  

Mmafiter, yep we sure did have a great vacation!  Very WARM unlike the cold temperatures we have been having here!  

Jodi, THANK YOU!! I will definitely watch it on Thursday! I know there was another show I wanted to watch... the one with 5 couples on an island...and oh yeah The Bachelorette...

===   ===========   =====  ==============


OK just got back from helping out at school as a teacher... and my brain is fried!   3 hours of preschoolers which was a lot of fun! Love that age...thank God no one had accidents so I didn't have to change anyone... but then 2 hours of 6-10 year olds was a pain! When they get older these kids can be rowdy, rude and get outa hand!  Plus it was mega cold today so these kids had not been out for fresh air all day so they were extra loud!  I think I need a stiff drink!  Chase it down with some Lindth chocolate! No but I gotta be good! 

My 3 pm meal I was not able to eat until 6pm... 
Leftovers for the family tonight!

Will post meals and workout later...


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

*Tue Jan 21*
Physically I'm fine today, but feel mentally tired from being at school all day teaching/helping out... glad that's over with...

I feel pretty happy with my carb increase and don't see any extra bloat (hehe wonder why the clean eating does do wonders)...

Meal 1
1/4 cup oats
1.5 white
1 yolk

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1.5 white
1 yolk

Meal 3
1.5 scoop protein powder
1 T almond butter
1 T. unsw. shredded coconut
8 oz. coffee
1 T. l. cream

Meal 4
4 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
10 baby carrots
1 T. Newmans
1 tsp. flax

Meal 5 (was actually split in 2, couldn't eat because at school)
4 oz. turkey
1 T. mayo
2 oz. apple
1 stalk celery

Meal 6
4 oz. Perch
1 cup green beans
8 oz. coffee
1 T. light cream
1/2 cup rice noodles

Meal 7
? maybe the sf pudding/cottage cheese mix from last night

Cals:
fat:...... 55g (36%)
carbs:... 93g (23%)
prot:    140g (41%)


*Workout*
Back/Abs/Cardio

Deadlift:
Felt terribly akward and felt like I had poor form...
3 x 6 x 60

Bent row:
3 x 6 x (bar +40)

Chins:
1 x 8 x 70 asst (wu)
1 x 6 x 30 asst
2 x 4 x 20 asst

CG Seated Row / Rope crunch:
4 x 90  /  10 x 90
5 x 80  / 10 x 90 
5 x 80  / 10 x 90

Decline crunch:
3 x 10 x bw ...super slow

Cardio:
20 min elliptical.....250cals


----------



## jk35 (Jan 21, 2003)

i like your diet and training methods....

Will you be my training partner????


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> *...(stop it kuso! I know what ya thinkin'!)....  *


*

I don`t believe it! You couldn@t possible be as dirty minded as me  

I must say, I feel out of the loop here...I have NFI what "Joe Millionaire" is  *


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jk35 *_
> i like your diet and training methods....
> 
> Will you be my training partner????



Thanks Jk! 

Wanna do Gopro's workout together? I'm trying to get Burner to do it together too... I know lot of us are starting new programs now and it would be motivational to go through the motions together!


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t believe it! You couldn@t possible be as dirty minded as me
> 
> I must say, I feel out of the loop here...I have NFI what "Joe Millionaire" is



No kuso, no one is as dirty minded as you.... OK, maybe IPMC is (oops, better go hide now!  

Joe Millionaire...
http://www.fox.com/joem/


See what you are missing if you don't live on the good side of the Atlantic?  ...another oops! 

Hey kuso, have you started taking any coconut oil or other MCT again?  I have been taking about 1 T. unsw. coconut since last year... but I am thinking bout getting the oil... need to check Jodi's and DP's journal to see how they are doing with that...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Good point re Joe, never thought of that.  Kinda country though ain't he?


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> No kuso, no one is as dirty minded as you.... OK, maybe IPMC is (oops, better go hide now!
> 
> Joe Millionaire...
> ...



There is a difference between a dirty mind and a crude one 

I haven`t taken any MCT or coconut oil yet...have looked EVERYWHERE her for it, but can only get the milk.......I`m getting sick of paying shipping for these things too when there are other supps at the top of my list right now


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good point re Joe, never thought of that.  Kinda country though ain't he?



You mean he looks like a country hick? 

He looks pretty versatile though... looks good in plaid as well as in a tux.  But you are right he looks like they plucked him outa some ad... 

There was this one girl that checked out his hands when she first met him, I wonder if they were rough or smooth and soft.... that would be the tell tale sign that something fishy was up!


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> There is a difference between a dirty mind and a crude one
> 
> I haven`t taken any MCT or coconut oil yet...have looked EVERYWHERE her for it, but can only get the milk.......I`m getting sick of paying shipping for these things too when there are other supps at the top of my list right now



Well I think taking the coconut or the unsweetened milk would have some of the oil too and would have some of the good benefits too right? Probably not as potent as the oil...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Not looks, acts.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well I think taking the coconut or the unsweetened milk would have some of the oil too and would have some of the good benefits too right? Probably not as potent as the oil...





Raw Coconuts: Good for Your Health, Ideal for Dieting


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Just reading!    Always fun


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi Lina!! Hope your having a great day!!
Love your journal!! 

FOOD LOOKS GREAT!~


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks kuso for the link!! Don't think I'm going to be opening any fresh coconuts any time soon, I should have taken the opportunity more when I was in Aruba in Jan!

Hiya CLP and Princess! 

CLP how goes it? How is the clan? 

Princess, thanks! Your journal looks great too!!  But uhum... I didn't do so well this afternoon, I had a scone  ... but dinner will be super good, trout, brocollini, tomato soup, and brown rice!


----------



## lina (Jan 25, 2003)

*Sat Jan 25*

Meals:

Meal1
1/4 cup steel cut oats (raw wt)
2 gigantic egg yolks
3 gigantic egg whites
8 oz. coffee
1 T. cream

Meal 2
4 oz turkey
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup green peppers
Starbucks grande latte:
6 oz. coffee
1/4 cup 2% milk

Meal 3
3 oz. chicken
1 Think Thin protein bar

Meal 4
5 oz chicken
2 cups fresh watercress chicken broth
2 cups fresh watercress
1 T. flax

Meal 5
Choc Almond mousse:
1/2 cup cottage
1 T almond butter
1 T sf ff choc pudding powder

Meal 6
2 whites
1 yolk

cals: 1542
fat:       62g  (38%)
carbs:   77g  (20%).....fiber 6 g
prot:    154g (42%)

*Workout:*
Bicep/Calves/Cardio

Barbell curl:
10x20 (wu for 2 sets)
6x40
4x40

Preacher curl:
4x40
6x35

Hammer curl:
4x20 + 4x17.5 (2 sets)

Calves Seated:
6x70
6x90
6x110 (last one felt good so up wt next time)

Calves Standing Machine:
6x215
6x235
6x255 (up next time)

Cardio:
45 min elliptical ..... 500 cals


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

happy Monday!
How was your weekend? Mine? Was ok, spent studying, mostly.
I did get into a little hot water at teh club on Friday night....I guess I was talking too much wiht some cute girl. He was giving me grief, then rubbed it in that I didn't get a #...
damn....

That's about it. My exam is this afternoon..so wish me luck!
Be back Wednesday night!
Be good!


----------



## lina (Feb 9, 2003)

MIA for a while....been busy busy busy! 


*Sunday Feb 9*
Meal 1
1/4 cup steel cut oats
1 yolk
4 whites
coffee
1 T l.cream

Meal 2
1/2 cooked basmati brown rice
1 cup green beans
4 oz chicken
-- decided to keep the flax out.

Meal 3
4 oz chicken
1 T safflower mayo
1/4 cup chopped walnuts
4 oz apple
1/2 cup celery

Meal 4
6 oz perch
1 cup zucchini
1/2 tomato
1/4 cup tomato sauce (fresh)

Meal 5
1 yolk
4 whites
1 slice ff cheese

Cals/macros: hehehe too lazy to figure it out on fitday.. tomorrow hopefully will be better.

Activity: Cleaning, cleaning, and cleaning. Active rest. No workout.


----------



## kuso (Feb 9, 2003)

MIA for too long  

Glad to see you are still at it


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Welcome back.


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi kuso and TP!

How is it going kuso?  Causing more mischief? 

Thanks TP!  Wassup?  How is the cut going?


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

*Tues Feb 11*

*Meals*
Meal 1
1/4 cup steel cut oats
1 yolk
4 whites
8 oz coffee
1 T l. cream

Meal 2
1.5 scoops choc protein powder
1 T natty pb
1 T unsw. shredded coconut
glutamine, creatine, multivits

Meal 3
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup green beans
4 oz chicken
no flax

Meal 4
4 oz chicken
4 oz apple
1 T safflower mayo
1/2 cup celery
1/4 cup walnuts

Meal 5
5 oz perch cooked
1.5 cup broccoli

Meal 6
1 yolk
4 whites
1 slice ff cheese


----------



## kuso (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Hi kuso and TP!
> ...



Way more than I can handle alone....wanna make a team?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Cut starts in 3 weeks Lina, so, so far so good!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2003)

Welcome back Lina!


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

kuso, I am not good at tag team wrestling...  ... but if you are talking mud wrestling...that's another story  Who is the first one I sling the mud to?

TP, good luck on your cut...   I read that in your journal after I posted here.... 

Heya NT!  How is the NT clan doing?  Going anywhere for February vacation?  Do you all get February off... I know it's different for the Northeast and the rest of U.S.  we get Feb and April vacation here...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2003)

The NT clan is doing well.  Baby NT is taking her second level snowboarding course.  Next is freestyle ...
Mrs.NT is going hard at the gym.  She's lost 4 lbs and 4% bf in 4 weeks.  Her goal is to reach 120lbs by end of the month.  We're looking at buying a house and going into major debt, so vacations are out of the question this year I believe.  Me, I'm doing what I always do.   Work, gym, pool ... not much changes for me.     I did put on 3 lbs since uping my food intake.  I'm trying to gain weight without doing a 'bulk' - and since I have no desire to do contests, I have no timeline.  I just don't want to lose the 6 pack in the process.


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the update NT!

Sounds like everyone is busy being active and keeping fit!

Kudos to Mrs. NT! That is awesome results! When is she coming here to play with us?  Sounds like you are too!  We are waiting for the Hedonism calender center fold still... I didn't forget! 

Good luck on your house! I did read about your $8000 tv screen (holy shmoly   !!)  Make sure you do charge admission when you have a movie party at your house!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> When is she coming here to play with us?


 And where is _here_? 


> We are waiting for the Hedonism calender center fold still... I didn't forget!


Was that the male or female version? 


> Good luck on your house! I did read about your $8000 tv screen (holy shmoly   !!)  Make sure you do charge admission when you have a movie party at your house!



The chances of us buying an $8000 TV are slim ... pool table is a huge priority!    We have a 48" big screen TV now.  The missus only wants one because it's the latest and greatest.


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

_here_=meaning "here" at IM 

Male version ofcourse... with YOU being the model... as I recall you said there were some male models at your vacation site doing a shoot...

A pool table is a good idea... that way baby NT can keep an eye on her mischievous parents ... kinda like how people in our neighbourhood fix up their basements or get a pool so that friends come over so parents can keep an eye on their kids and know what they are up to... but in your case it's the reverse!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> And where is _here_?
> 
> Was that the male or female version?
> ...



Dude what time did you say the party was at???



Hi Lina!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

hiya Lina!
Happy Hump day!
I'm at work....have to be somewhere, I suppose.


NT-
Your daughter is on her way to become a better 'boarder than me?
Damn!
Wish i could have gotten into it when I was a kid...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Male version ofcourse... with YOU being the model... as I recall you said there were some male models at your vacation site doing a shoot...



I've been asked that twice in as many weeks ...   Mrs.NTs trainer asked if I was interested in modeling ... and then a lady at the gym asked if I had done any modeling.     Unless it was for a tattoo mag, I'm pretty sure that won't be happening now.   



> A pool table is a good idea... that way baby NT can keep an eye on her mischievous parents ... kinda like how people in our neighbourhood fix up their basements or get a pool so that friends come over so parents can keep an eye on their kids and know what they are up to... but in your case it's the reverse!



hhhmmmm, now I see why baby NT is so excited about getting a house to put a pool table in.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> NT-
> Your daughter is on her way to become a better 'boarder than me?
> Damn!
> Wish i could have gotten into it when I was a kid...



She is much better than I as well.  She is funny about learning things.  For weeks, she'll struggle with what she is supposed to do, and then one day she puts it all together.  In swimming, she looked like a wounded duck, then on the second last day, she became the best of the class.  Same in snowboarding.  In her first lessons, they learned to do 'S' turns.  For most of the lessons, she would turn one way, slide and then turn the other way, slide ...etc.  Then I took her to a local hill one day and she said I should watch her.  I was expecting what I had seen many times before in lessons.    What a surprise I got.  She was doing the proper turns!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> For most of the lessons, she would turn one way, slide and then turn the other way, slide ...etc.  Then I took her to a local hill one day and she said I should watch her.


what...like there's another way????

I'd be happy to get to the slopes ONCE this season!

I might have to divert just a teeny bit of cash from my tax refund (providing I get enough back) to get up there at least once this season...


----------



## lina (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah I know what you mean Burner, they are all expensive sports... I chaperone our school togo skiing on Monday afternoon but so far since my son is just starting out we are on the bunny hill.  Although this Monday after his 3rd class he made it to the lift... so maybe I get to ski next Monday... now my daughter wants to take lesson too... so we are planning on buying skis and bindings at the end of the season for next year....right now we are renting! Very expensive!

NT, your daughter is talented!  Great that she can digest all the information and moves required and make it work on her own!  

How is everyone today?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

how  old is your girl? How often will she be going?
It would depend on those if viab;e to rent or purchase...seeings as she might grow out of them...
unless you go to a ski / board swap or something...butt...as  you know...kids don't understand economics...and watn the newest and bestestest stuff...


----------



## lina (Feb 13, 2003)

*Thur Feb 13*
Meal 1
1/4 steel cut oats
4 egg whites
Splenda Maple syrup
8 oz coffee
2 T. light cream
Splenda
multivts, thyroid meds

Meal 2
1.5 scoop Choc MP
1 T. unsweetened shredded coconut
1 T. natty pb
creatine, glutamine

Meal 3
4 oz. chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup green beans

Meal 4
Ultimate low carb bar.... was out shopping and wanted to try this new bar to see how it was... blech! tasted the alcohol or something that was burning my throat... well I asked for it...  

Meal 5 
5 oz. cooked flounder
1 cup zucchini
salsa

Meal 6
4 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 T. flax

Cal:     1557
fat:     49g  (30%)
carb:   107g (25%).....fiber 14g
prot:    168g (45%)

*Workout:*
Shoulders
Calves
NO cardio...I'm gonna decrease cardio to 1 or 2 times a week
Dance class tonight 

I tried the workout that DP gave w8 a few days ago... sheesh pretty intense but loved it! My shoulders need lot of work!  Too lazy to post details though...hopefully next wk I'll bring my book to the gym and be more diligent about logging...


----------



## lina (Feb 13, 2003)

Burner, most places around here have buy back program for skis so that's the route we were going... my daughter is 4 but will turn 5 on the 18th of February...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah, log that stuff!
lazy? Or too pooped to bring arms up to type??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

that's great that they do that!
holy cow! She's growing up!


----------



## lina (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy cow! She's growing up!



hehe, uncle Burner! 

Too lazy, it takes too much time as you know...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm doing great, and yourself?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

it only takes a few minutes. I bet you have deft and nible fingers. Let them fly upon the keyboard and POST them!
oops, if takes too long to fill out bookss? Silly girl, fil out as you go!


----------



## lina (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi NT!  I'm great... getting ready to make din din...flounder, zuchhini and for the family pasta too!  Shopped out and getting ready for baby Lina's birthday party on Saturday! "Hello Kitty" is da theme! 

Burner, OK, will do... tomorrow I'll see what the leg workout brings... Last week was a torture!!! I had an awesome workout but I was unable to walk properly for 5 days!  When my little puppy jumped on me to greet me, I had to cringe cauz it hurt sooo much!!! Oh yes, I do fill out my book as I go along...but this week it has been sooo nice not to lug that thing around and just being able to go to the gym with my water bottle, cd player, towel, .... hehe... the stuff I need to get a good workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

lug? let's discuss the size of this log. And, by using the term 'log' I do not mean an actual log!

Ha!
Mine is about 7 - 11 or so. Just a shade obigger than a paper back book.
My legs are feeliong that way right now. I can feel your pain! I grunt like an old man when ever I stand up..of course, sitting more or less for twelve hours doesn't help..

Lucky it wasn't a full sized St. Bernard!


----------



## lina (Feb 13, 2003)

Hit that glutamine!

OK, off to make din din!

Have a goood weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

okie dokie!
You'll hear ALL about it monday!

hmm....tomorrow is V-day...Burner is working the club....hot, single women will be going to said club....Burner will be on the prowl...


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> Dance class tonight



What kind of dance class? just curious.

Keep up the awesome job with your training! Whatever you're doing is obviously working!


----------



## lina (Feb 13, 2003)

Burner, I want all details! 

mma, that's a hip-hop dance class... lots of fun!  Thanks for the encouragement!  How you feeling, much better I hope!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Burner, I want all details!
> 
> mma, that's a hip-hop dance class... lots of fun!  Thanks for the encouragement!  How you feeling, much better I hope!



Wow, that sounds really cool! W8 and I are thinking of taking classes to learn how to dance.

I feel better thanks.


----------



## lina (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Wow, that sounds really cool! W8 and I are thinking of taking classes to learn how to dance.
> 
> I feel better thanks.



You two should! 

We did that last year...ballroom dancing  but eventhough we sucked at it... we had lots of fun laughing at ourselves and each other! 

It's a great time to spend together and you could make it a "date" night.  The drawback was finding a sitter every Friday for 8 weeks...when the local highschool has a dance or event on Friday...forget it!  All the sitters were taken!

Somehow I don't see you two taking ballroom dance lesson though... hip-hop is a lot of fun too but less interactive...


----------



## LAM (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Lina ! how's it going ?


----------



## lina (Feb 14, 2003)

Heya LAM!!!!!

Just noticed you were on too!

Ya decided to join us low lifes here at IM and leave that WBB joint for a while?   What bestows that honor? 

How goes it?


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> You two should!
> 
> We did that last year...ballroom dancing  but eventhough we sucked at it... we had lots of fun laughing at ourselves and each other!
> ...



No. Not ballroom dancing. We are going to take a class to learn how to shake our booties at nightclubs without looking like total dorks!  I think it will be fun and the possibilities of what could happen on the dance floor is intriguing.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 14, 2003)

MMA ... you'll be bumping and grinding on the floor ... it's all good!!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> MMA ... you'll be bumping and grinding on the floor ... it's all good!!



Hmmm...bumping and grinding.

BTW, I 've  been thinking about your sig NT.......doesn't running around a darkened room, munching magic pills, while listening to repetitive electronic music, pretty much describe a RAVE?!!??


----------



## LAM (Feb 14, 2003)

I've been around here and there.  I thought I would stop by IM and see what you folks have been up to.

Good luck training for the comp !


----------



## lina (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> No. Not ballroom dancing. We are going to take a class to learn how to shake our booties at nightclubs without looking like total dorks!  I think it will be fun and the possibilities of what could happen on the dance floor is intriguing.




 

Well no harm in trying and learning something new! Hip hop is a good place to start!  

Ballroom dancing sounds more prissy than it actually is... some dances like the rumba, cha-cha-cha, and other latin dances are actually very sexy and graceful.  Ofcourse you don't have to be fantastic like on tv but a few moves can be used anywhere like in a nightclub, wedding, or just out dancing... and you'd look better than the average joe!


----------



## lina (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I've been around here and there.  I thought I would stop by IM and see what you folks have been up to.
> 
> Good luck training for the comp !



Thanks LAM, but haven't decided when and where yet about the comp...


----------



## lina (Feb 14, 2003)

*Fri Feb 14*

Meal 1
3 oz chicken
*running late so grabbed bag of chicken

Meal 2
1/2 cup oats (dry)
4 whites
1 oz. chicken
thyroid meds, multivits

Meal 3
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup green beans

Meal 4
6 oz Albacore tuna
1 T safflower mayo
1/2 cup celery
3 oz apple

Meal 5
10 jumbo shrimp
1 cup zucchini
1 T canola oil

Meal 6
2 yolks
7 whites
1 slice ff cheese

Cals:     1424
fat:        45 g (29%)
carbs:    88g (21%).....fiber 15g
prot:     169g (49%)

*will need to up cals to 1500-1600.  I know tomorrow I won't have a problem doing that since we're having a party tomorrow...luckily all healthy food!

*Workout* 
Legs/Bi Yeah I know weird combo but had to fit Biceps in since I missed one day workout 

45* Leg Press
bar x 10 x 2 sets (wu)
(90 +bar) x 10
(180 + bar) x 8... 2 sets

BB squats
bar x 12 (wu)
Very wobbly here still getting used to balance and form
75 x 10
85 x 15
85 x 15

Lunge - Step up
bw x 12 (wu)
20 x 10
50 x 6

Bicep Preacher Machine curl
15 x 10 (wu)
30 x 8 ( 3 sets)

SLDL / Bicep curl cable
65 x 10  /  40 x 10
75 x 10  / 40 x 10
85 x 10 / 40 x 10

Leg extension ala wimpy stylus
45 x 8 (4 sets)

Cable double bi
wt per side
10 x 10
20 x 12
25 x 10 (3 sets)

Ran outa time for leg curls....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 15, 2003)

long time no see, how have you been?


----------



## lina (Feb 16, 2003)

hiya D!!! 

I'm great! Yesterday was my daughter's birthday celebration and we went to an indoor playground! She was so excited and loved every minute of it.  One year ago she would shy away from being in the spot light and would just cling to mommy like a velcro kid  but this year she loved every minute of it! And yes, I celebrated too! But back on track today!

How are things?  Still working at the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2003)

hiya Lina!
HOw was your weekend? MIne? eh..no biggie. Not even a good story to conjure up.
I did tweak my bicep tendon again on Friday night. Becoming very much annoyed with this reoccouring problem....oh well, been working on healing it up...

Glad the B-day went so well!


----------



## lina (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Mike!

No excitement at the club? Maybe everyone is staying home and warm!

We got about 20" or more around here of snow on Monday... 

Hope your bicep gets better...rest, rest, rest!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

My Bi's are feeling better, thanks!
Wow!
20"!!! Wish had more of that...we got about 10" here...we need about 7 feet to get our water tables back to a respectable level..

I haven't been doing too well with my workouts. This school and 12 hour work days are killing me! Only a few more weeks left...I get in when I can....

Hope you are doing great!


----------



## lina (Feb 22, 2003)

I haven't logged in for a few days...but Monday I promise to be good


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 22, 2003)

hiya Lina  

your on late.


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Lina  

How's it going? Boy I am getting sleepy  
I just wanted to let you know I somehow managed to get my pics posted in my journal. (Don't ask me how, I've been trying all night and finally - success!)

Your diet looks good! A lot better than mine, that is why I am going to make a resolution to post it every day up til the contest.

Keep up the good work 

jstar


----------



## lina (Feb 28, 2003)

Hya J"*" 

I have been slacking for the past week or so but monday I'm going back full force.. 

Posting does make you accountable so that's why I post my meals and workouts...

I already posted my comments to your journal and you don't look like you have far to go...maybe when TP gets back Monday you can ask him for advice.. also DP, w8, gopro, fitfreak, chicken daddy ... they all are pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

HEY LINA~~~ EMAIL ME AT aprincess68@hotmail.com


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> I have been slacking for the past week or so



 *writes furiously on notepad* 

"Lina slacking off!"











Kick ass on Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

crack thatwhip!

Hiya Lina!
Happy Monday!
So..you were furious in the gym today? Me? can't make it tonight...after work..have that final to do..wish me luck. I will be ale to hit the gym tomorrow after work...I hate this hit-n-miss schedule, but do what I have to do for another 4 weeks...

You better be doing great though!


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Gym will be tonight...

My daughter is sick so no school and no sleep last night...

Hey Burner, don't worry... you'll get back into it when your schedule gets better after the exam!

Think of it! All those multimillion $$ homes you'll be selling! All you need to do is sell one home every 2 years and your schedule will be looking might fine!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

THAT would be nice....

With that kind of income..I could aford to fly out to Canada to have MMA show me the proper way to lay a smack down on 'pesky' drunks....


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Lina! Back "full force" today, right?


What you've been doing so far looks great. Are you still aiming for 6/21? 

Once my comp is over I think I am going to take some hip-hop classses at my gym. They keep coming up with more and more unique classes at my gym: bellydancing and soon Irish step. 

Anyways have a great day and I'll be watching ya!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2003)

Wish my gym offered belly dancing.  It'd be fun to watch!


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2003)

Actually, it is funny to watch TP!

The women's area has a window looking into the aerobic area below so I snuck a peek!


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

jstar, I'm back! Yes still aiming for 6/21/03!  The hip hop class is a lot of fun! You are lucky they offer that at your gym I have to go to a dance studio for that. Sounds like your gym is great to offer so many different types of classes! I'd love to take belly dancing... I do know a little  

TP, I'd love to watch YOU belly dance! 

*Monday 03/03/03*

Meals

Meal 1
1/4 oats
1 yolk
4 whites
8 oz coffee
2 T. cream
splenda

Meal 2
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1 cup green beans
5 oz. chicken
1 tsp flax

Meal 3
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1 cup green beans
5 oz. chicken
1 tsp flax

Meal 4
6 oz cooked flounder
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp flax

Meal 5
7 egg whites
2 egg yolks
1 slice ff cheese


Total:   1416    cals

Fat: 43  383  28% 
  Sat: 11  100  7% 
  Poly: 14  122  9% 
  Mono: 12  108  8% 

Carbs: 94  311  23% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 

Protein: 166  665  49%


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wish my gym offered belly dancing.  It'd be fun to watch!



well...if youi make the mistake of seeing the wrong person...my gym offers...belly jiggling...


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

*Tues 03/04/03 *

Workout: Chest/Tris/abs

Meals

Meal 1:
1/4 cup oats dry wt
1 yolk
3 whites
8 oz coffee
2 T. cream

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats dry wt
1 scoop Ultra size Vanilla
8 oz coffee
2 T cream

Meal 3
2 pcs chicken breast Mesquite
1 cup broccoli

Meal 4
6 oz tuna albacore
1 T. safflower mayo
4 oz apple
1/2 cup celery

Meal 5
7 oz shrimp raw wt
1 cup green beans

Meal 6
1 cup 1% cottage 
2 T. sf ff choc pudding powder

Total:   1505    cals

Fat: 54  487  33% 
  Sat: 14  127  9% 
  Poly: 10  89  6% 
  Mono: 11  96  7% 

Carbs: 83  273  19% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 

Protein: 176  706  48%


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2003)

your meals are looking good girl  
I love eating Ultra Size in oatmeal..good stuff.

Are you aiming for a certain bf% for your dance competition?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey girl!~ I have not forgotten about emailing you sweetie! Sorry...I have been swamped at work, and not on that much at home!
I PROMISE I WILL TONIGHT! 

Your meals look great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey P!
How is your tooth? Yuo went with teh gold and diamond stud...didn't ya...?


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

jstar, I'm just going by the mirror but would like to see a 6 pack (don't we all  ) and some muuskels peaking out my arms! hell I want it all! 

P, thanks! Don't worry...I know you are busy!  How is your tooth? 

Burner, What do you think that P is Mrs. T?  My son who is 7 now has all his 4 molars and nowadays (new to moi) they put sealants over them to prevent decay from forming... wish we had that when we were growing up!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for asking guys!!!  
I'm okay, tooth hurts, real sore...however..I'M On STRONG painkillers!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nope, not Mrs T...It's Pimpin P!

So..you want the 6-pack and pipes on the arms? THis means an 'after' type thing. So...we could use some 'before' photos to be able to compare your physique from start to finish. It would really be to YOUR benefit...


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm too embarA$$ed!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I'm too embarA$$ed!!



you're kidding...you?
THe girl who gets hit on after her workouts? ALl sweaty and icky, as I remember your description?

You are a good looking woman, with a a great physical presence. How do we know this? We READ your DETAILED journal! If you are doing what you are saying you are doing (And I know oyu are) you must be pretty damned fit! 
Embarrassed? pishaw. I bet 1/2 the teenage population WISHED they had your body, not the chubby ones they are getting...
so there..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Always trying to get pictures aren't you Burner?? 
don't worry about it Lina!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

of course! I am surrounded here by beautiful women...who need to be appreciated visually as well as mentally by y'alls postings. Getting the whole package here, sistah!

So, how are you feeling? Did that root canal hurt?

Oh, and Lina...you know I am 'riding' you as you are my friend, and I do not want to hear you say anything like that!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes it hurt real real real bad, I'm in a lot of pain ~ A LOT ~ when my pills are wearing off..but its okay now.. till the painkillers wear off!


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

Burner, I know you are a good friend!   Thanks for the ego boost there... a gal needs it every so often esp. post bulk  ! 

Princess, thanks gal!  Is it liquid diet for you then?  Hopes your painkillers don't run out then if you are still in pain!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

what did ya get? Percoset? Vicadin? Tylonol 3 w/ codine?
I forgot what I got when I had my wisdom taken out. (teeth, that is..)
But it t'was gooood!

Oh...I forgot...there is this girl that is friends with some of the girls in the club. She moved back....let's see....she's young, hot, smart, fun....and best of all for me...(can you guees what that is? Now think...)
ok, hurry up, I'm waiting.....












She's a chef! How perfect is that???? I think I'm in luv...
  

I even asked her out...see? I'm getting over my shyness...


----------



## lina (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh goody!!

Burner's got a daaaate! 

Shyness Smyness!!! Yeah Right!!! 

A chef huh? Perfect! Just let her know to stay away from the bad stuff ~ no butter, no white flour, no sugah! You know how those chefs are....!!! 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## lina (Mar 5, 2003)

*Wednesday March 5, 2003*

*Workout:*
Shoulders/Abs/Cardio

Delt Machine Press: 
2 sets wu
3 x 8 x 40

Lat Press Machine:
2 sets wu
3 x 12 x 20

Abs ~ Knee Ins on Bench:
3 x 20 x bw
**ouch!

Abs ~ Decline crunch:
3 x 15 x bw 

Rear Delt Machine:
2 sets wu
3 x 10 x 45

Abs ~ Vertical Leg Raise
3 x 15 x bw
(10 straight leg + 5 bent leg curl)

Cardio
35 min elliptical - 400 cals

Meals
*Meal 1*
1/4 cup oats dry wt
1/2 scoop Muscle Provider
8 oz coffee
2 T cream
supps: thyroid meds, 2 Lean Out

*Meal 2*
1/4 cup oats dry wt
2 yolks
4 whites
8 oz coffee
1 T cream

*Meal 3*
2 pcs Chicken Mesquite
1.5 cup green beans
1 cup green tea
supp: 2 multivits

*Meal 4*
6 oz canned salmon
2.5 cups red leaf lettuce
1 T Newmans
1 tsp flax
1 cup green tea

*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken
1.5 cups onions/peppers
1/2 T. oil

*Meal 6*
7 egg whites
2 slices ff cheese
1 stalk celery

Water: Not enuf... I haven't been able to get back on track with my water intake... getting there though...maybe 3 L today 

Cals:    1445
Fat:         54g  (34%)
Carb:       66g  (16%)......fiber 10g
Prot:       176g (50%)


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey honey! 

Things are looking GREAT as usual! 
Btw, using my sweetners everyday on my oatmeal and I think of you and smile every single time!  

,
Jen


----------



## lina (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi sweetie!

Which is it that I sent you Stevia or SPlenda, or both?  I know the Stevia is better for you but I seem to like the Splenda more... I do have a box of Stevia in my pantry that I have to finish! 

I have you tried to sf ff choc pudding yet? I had some 2 nights ago and was thinking of you....I know you are on a cut so maybe you are waiting?....


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

I think you sent me Stevia!  I like it! small green packages!

I have tried the sf ff choc pudding! Was great!  But no I need to save it for a while, until I'm allowed to cheat some.. more.. 

Let me know if you come up with anything I can send you!!


----------



## lina (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey thanks sweetie!

OK! Will do!

Yeah that's Stevia!

Let me know if you need anything else too!


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2003)

Howz it going today Lina? 

Ready for MORE snow? (Not me!!!)

Hey I was thinking, maybe I will come see that dance competition...sounds like it would be so much fun to watch. If you don't mind, PM me the details.

Talk to you soon


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

Its snowing like crazy here....


----------



## lina (Mar 6, 2003)

Jstar! How nice of you! But it's not a dance competition it's just a dance show we are having with the dance studio!   Kinda good way for me to get rid of my stage fright...But if you want to watch me make a fool outa myself I'll pm you!

Snowing here too now TP!  Now I have to decide if I want to go out to the mall with my daughter... We just went to the docs today for her 5 yr physical and she got 2 shots! So I promised her a special treat after... but I dunno if I can keep that promise!  Snow!


----------



## lina (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thurs 03/06/03*

Workout: Back/Bi/Cardio

*NG Pullups ~ asst wt*
(2 sets wu)
3 sets x 8 x 30 lb asst

*One arm db row / Bicep 21's*
10 x 22.5#  / 21 x 10#

*Lat Row NG / Bicep Straight Bar Curl*
8 x 60# /  10 x 40#
8 x 60# /  8 x 40# (2 sets)

*WG Pulldown*
3 sets x 10 x 60#

*need to change routine now I'm back on track next wk

Meals:
*Meal 1*
*not really a meal cauz I ran outa time
8 oz coffee
2 T cream
supp: thyroid, 2 Lean Out, 3 Liver pills

*Meal 2*
1/2 oats
2 yolks
4 whites
1 protein bar

*Meal 3*
3 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
supp: 2 vits

*Meal 4*
same as 3
8 oz coffee
2 oz. cream

*Meal 5*
6 oz. Lean pork
1-2 cups Broccoli

*Meal 6*
1 cup cottage
2 stalk celery

Total:   1580    
Fat:      70  g (  42% )
Carbs:  70  g (  15% )
      Fiber: 15g
Protein: 159  g (  43% )


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

it frigin STOPPED snowing here...
Dammit!
Of course, I no longer have a 4X4...so not too bad..we just need mucho accumulation...

Hiya Lina! Nope, no date...yet.
I AM shy...why do you not believe me??? really....I am getting better though....I was workig the club on Tuesday, and walked up to some really good lookig girl who was just sitting therre and not appearing to be havning any fun. I gave her the 'you need to smile' sign, then walkewd up and said hiya.
I was just sort of smooth that night. After a couple of 'are you having fun 'type questions, I told her I had seen her earlier in the evening and just HAD to introduce myself, then had to go back to work....
I gota nice smile from her. I'm sure I'll see her again...


Can you come and cook for me? Puh-lease????


----------



## lina (Mar 7, 2003)

You are NOT shy!! Just stop it!

Good moves there! Girls like that... not too aggressive and polite!  Shows by her smiling to you... But sounds like you know exactly what to do!

Sure I'll come cook for you!

Good to see here today.. I was wondering were you went.... working tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

I was off the past two days.
I WAS going to work tonight, but the other guy I work with will not behere tomorrow, so cannot come in late.
No way I can work here today  for 12 hours, go to gym, go to club, get out @ 0230 hrs, and back here @0600 hrs and repeat that exact same schedule for Saturday....

Man, I am having bad luck with this one girl...she told me she works at a Foley's. I stopped one afternoon to see if she was there...didn't see her. I happened to be in the area yesterday, so stopped in again. This time she was there, but at lunch. I can't keep showing up...that would be wrong. I do have to get backthere one more time...I was buying a couple sweaters (I love 80% after season sales..) but do not want to feel like a friggin stalker..I gues I might see her again at the club if nothing else...
Oh the chef is someone else.
Jeez...why don't people belive me when I say I am shy? You oght to see me around cute girls. I am a wreck. 
See..at work..I am in my environment...it is easy there. Say hi, say something clever (hopefully) and move on....

Did you see that Nissan has some nice new SUV out?
http://www.edmunds.com/new/2003/nis...id=edmunds.n.mipmake.mippricetable..1.Nissan*

I saw it in the mall yesterday...not too shabby looking..
How goes the car search?


----------



## lina (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You oght to see me around cute girls. I am a wreck.



That is so cute! 

Well, why don't you call the restaurant... find out if she's working a certain day.... then on that day she is working order something 'togo' and pretend you happen to be there picking up you food and didn't know she'd be there...   OK, I'm being sneeky!

I did see the Nissan on the road too... I liked it since it looked quite rugged but the back I didn't like.  It has a big hump in the back where the spare tire is supposed to go (it's on the inside of the car) and the hump is off centered , more towards the left,  so I didn't care for that!

We are just looking but not buying yet... we are not in a hurry... who knows we may not even buy... we are watching the economy and waiting a bit..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

What? My 'issues' are cute?? great...thanx...


I like your train of thought on the idea, however, I am talkig about a girl who works at a department store, not the chef...


Are you looking at the same Nissan I am ? I am looking and reading abotu this vehicle right now. There is no hump in the back..
Are you thinking x-terra?


----------



## lina (Mar 7, 2003)

I guess I can't keep your girls straight! 

The link doesn't really show the back I don't think....

Maybe it's the xterra I'm thinking about!

I know my hubby doesn't want a Nissan though.  He had one for many years and finally got rid of it when he met me! He was too ashamed to show it to me so I never saw it but apparently it was a wreck! 

OK, off to take the chickens to the mall for their treat!  They are home with moi today! 

have a good weekend!!!! *wink* to all the girl!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

you are a chicken farmer too??

um...I currently drive a Nissan....its ok. It had better be from what the previous owner seemed to have 'kept it up', or in his case..didn't...

if I had $$...that Lexus GX470...the Lexus version of the Toyota 
4-runner I showed you last week...would be in my garage....


----------



## lina (Mar 8, 2003)

Yep 2 chickens and I'm the head hen 

The Nissan you showed me is very nice esp. the inside from what I can see the small pics.  I like them all!

Lexus is a very nice car too and that's the one I originally liked but it's not a 7 seater.  You know with all the car poos and playdates we do need a 7 seater.  They are all so expensive!


----------



## kuso (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> if I had $$...that Lexus GX470...the Lexus version of the Toyota



Thats what I had for a little over a year....nice, but not that much better that the top level Landcruiser, and we had heaps of problems with it.

Hiya lina...unusual time for you to be online no??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2003)

yo! Kuso!
I thik you are thinking GS 470. The GX is all new for 2003. My friend has the GS 470...runs smooth as silk...maybe you just had a bad one?
Rare...butt it happens...


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 8, 2003)

do you always keep your carbs same ??? i mean do you ever go down to 40 or 30 a day?


----------



## kuso (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yo! Kuso!
> I thik you are thinking GS 470. The GX is all new for 2003. My friend has the GS 470...runs smooth as silk...maybe you just had a bad one?
> Rare...butt it happens...



LOL....to be honest, I dunno the American names well.......it was the Cygnus over here, 2001 model I think  and I think I got a dud!


----------



## lina (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats what I had for a little over a year....nice, but not that much better that the top level Landcruiser, and we had heaps of problems with it.
> 
> Hiya lina...unusual time for you to be online no??



Lexus and Landcruisers are nice cars!

Not unusual, time to get up to workout! I usually wakeup around 5-6am and weekends about the same...


----------



## lina (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> do you always keep your carbs same ??? i mean do you ever go down to 40 or 30 a day?



I am planning to lower my carbs later... I am doing this moderate carb 75-100g for maybe a few more weeks and then if I stall, I'll lower the carbs and increase the protein/efa then...

If I stall again, I will decrease the cals ever so slowly...

If I stall again, I will increase my cardio...

That's my plan to get ready for the summer!

Thanks for stopping by ocean gurl!


----------



## kuso (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I usually wakeup around 5-6am and weekends about the same...



Crazy is a word that comes to mind


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2003)

when you lower your carbs, how long you stay low on it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Not unusual, time to get up to workout! I usually wakeup around 5-6am and weekends about the same...



that, my dear is TWISTED!

You DO know what the S in Saturday & Sunday are for?
S= SLEEP IN!


----------



## lina (Mar 9, 2003)

sara, here's my response to ocean gurl on the same page:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=292549#post292549

Are you two the same person? Your style and questions are similar...

Burner and Kuso, yeah, I do need to sleep in more!


----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

*EDT Workout*
I have decided to change things around a bit and to try this new workout... I got this from dvlmn and I understand that he and TP worked on this... I took it and changed somethings around a bit to fit my gym layout...since this workout is essentially all supersets so I don't want to be walking back and forth hogging all the equipment... This is still work in progress and we'll see if things will change...

*Monday 
Chest and Bicep /Cardio*
A.......Dumbell Bench (Chest)
.........Dumbbell Curl (Bi)
B.......Incline DB Press (Chest)
.........Incline DB Curl (Bi)
C.......Incline Flyes (Chest)
.........Preacher EZ (Bi)

*Tuesday 
Legs *
A.......Hacks
.........SLDL
B.......Squats
.........Standing Calf (Calves)
C.......Extensions
.........Curls

*Wednesday 
Abs/Cardio *
A.......Knee-ins on bench
.........Decline crunch
B.......Vertical Leg raise
.........Vertical Leg crunch
C.......Decline crunch
.........Decline Legraise with hip up

*Thursday 
Back and Tricep /Cardio*
A.......Pulldown (back)
.........V-Bar Press (tri)
B.......Deadlift (back)
.........Close-Grip Press (tri)
C.......Lat Row (back)
.........Reverse-grip Press (tri)

*Friday 
Shoulders / Calves / Cardio*
A.......Dumbbell Press
.........Lateral Raises 
B.......Bent Over Lats
.........Seated Calf (calves)
C.......Upright Row
.........Shrugs

TP and dvlmn any comments? Anyone else?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 10, 2003)

Looks good except its WAY to much work.

If you look through my current journal HERE, you'll not that my first EDT was only 2 20 minute sessions per BP.  I added a third when using an androgen (1-test) because of the increased recovery.  And that is what DVLMN and I discussed and why he is doing three.  So please, reduce it to 2 20 minute intervals pre BP, and PLEASE read my journal as it relates to EDT, because you need to understand how to progress, etc.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok cutie, your missing part of the plan.  

Group A: supersetted for a total of 20 minutes. You keep a total 
of the reps performed for each exercise in that 20 minutes. You start with a weight that you fail and are doing sets of 1-3 reps by the ned of the 20 minutes and still only get 32 reps. Once you can get 40 reps in the 20 minutes then Increase the weight.

Group B: Drop this it's not in the origional plan and because of the intensity of doing group A and C you will be plenty sore, we only have it in there during the 1-t and 4AD cycles he did, and I am curently doing. They help in muscle recovery. However if you want to try to keep them on Alternate every 2 weeks. (1. Heavy Singles until failure then 2-3 high reps sets (12-15 reps) 2. 4-6 sets of 12-15 reps) all those in another 20 minutes.

Group C:  supersetted for a total of 20 minutes. You keep a total 
of the reps performed for each exercise in that 20 minutes. You start with a weight that you fail and are doing sets of 1-3 reps by the ned of the 20 minutes and still only get 42 reps. Once you can get 50 reps in the 20 minutes then Increase the weight.


Here is an example of how mine went today:

Group A:
Incline DB Bench:  12,9,6,8,5 for a total of 40 (Increase the weight next week)
DB Curls:                 9,8,5,6,5 for a total of 33 (Keep the weight the same until I can get 40 reps)

Group B: 
DB Flat Bench:         12x65,12x65,11x65,8x65,8x65
Standing DB Curls:  12x30,12x30,12x30,9x30,8x30

This was week 4 so next week group B moves back to the heavy singles.

Group C:
Decline Hammer:    9,6,6,5,6,4,4,4,3 total of 47  (stay same til hit 50)
Preacher EZ Curls:  8,7,6,5,5,5,4,4,4, total of 48 (stay same til hit 50)

Did that make sense?  I hope so


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 10, 2003)

And keep in mind that when he says "superset" its not literallya superset.  You can and should rest a bit between sets.  It only becomes a race against the clock when you need to beat the previous weeks rep totals.  That is always the goal.  More reps than the week before, with the same weight, in the same time.  That is progress, EDT style.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah, if you notice when the reps are higher than a previous set that's usually when I took a longer break.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 10, 2003)

And getting more than 7 sets per BP is an impossibility.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And getting more than 7 sets per BP is an impossibility.



Think I should take a longer break on some exercises, because there are a few in my plan were I get 8-10 sets because I end up down to 2-3 reps/set.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey Lina 

Just wanted to say hi and good luck with the workout!!!


----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looks good except its WAY to much work.
> 
> If you look through my current journal HERE, you'll not that my first EDT was only 2 20 minute sessions per BP.  I added a third when using an androgen (1-test) because of the increased recovery.  And that is what DVLMN and I discussed and why he is doing three.  So please, reduce it to 2 20 minute intervals pre BP, and PLEASE read my journal as it relates to EDT, because you need to understand how to progress, etc.



OK, seems like I missed the whole mark here  but I'm liking what I did today so maybe mine will be an adaptation of EDT not full original EDT... or just a mambo jambo plan...

But I have the habit of supersetting when I'm at the gym because I just HATE idle time waiting around so I'm always jumping to do something else in between sets... so with that... 

Can I...

1. Do 3 parts of A, B, C of 15 min each, not 20 min?  I quickly realize that with 20 min today of 3 parts I was going to overtrain myself...

2. I didn't realize they were 1-3 reps sets... I was doing more like 10 reps per set with about 4 sets per exercise... I know EDT said use a "failure weight" but I am little afraid of injury and I do like the fact of this higher volume training.


----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Ok cutie, your missing part of the plan.
> 
> Group A: supersetted for a total of 20 minutes. You keep a total
> ...



If you say that you are doing 1-3 reps why is it that for your DB curls you have ~ 9,8,5,6,5 as your reps?

DB Curls:                 9,8,5,6,5 for a total of 33 (Keep the weight the same until I can get 40 reps)

Also, I'm not quite understanding Group B so I'll need to look at your journal and TP's...

OK,  this is work in progress! 

Maybe I should get 1-AD to go along with this workout! 





NOT!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

They aren't supposed to be 1-3 rep sets but at the end of the 20 minutes you squeeze them in if you have to in order to beat the number of reps you did the workout before.  

In you plan how do you plan on knowing when to progress to a higher weight?  And if your not planning on going higher weight, this will probably be good to shake up your routine for like 2-3 weeks after that your body will have adapted to it.


----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey Lina
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and good luck with the workout!!!



Hi B! 

Thanks B!! I'm trying here... with the help of TP and dvlmn I'll get this thing figured out!

How are you doing?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

Doing pretty good... trying to sell our house, get back in the gym regularly, and super busy at work.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> If you say that you are doing 1-3 reps why is it that for your DB curls you have ~ 9,8,5,6,5 as your reps?
> 
> DB Curls:                 9,8,5,6,5 for a total of 33 (Keep the weight the same until I can get 40 reps)
> ...



  Well I usually don't get down to 1-3 reps/set except on the side laterals and sometimes the pulldowns if I goof up and don't take enough of a rest between the sets.  Today I was able to get higher reps in each set.  But if I'd have had to go another say 5 minutes the sets would definately have been down in the 2-4 range.

Group B is something TP just added to the origional plan. The amount of stress you put on your body with just A and C will take the whole week to recover completely and be ready for the next time you hit that body part.  

 No PS/PH's for you, I've seen a few girls at the gym that I'm a trainer at now that you can tell have done some intersting stuff. lmao One has a voice deeper than mine. lmao


----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> In you plan how do you plan on knowing when to progress to a higher weight?  And if your not planning on going higher weight, this will probably be good to shake up your routine for like 2-3 weeks after that your body will have adapted to it.



I was thinking this too! 

That's a very good idea... kinda like cycling low/heavy and high/light.... 

How do I know if I need to progress? I was going to use the same rep max as you maybe  40-60 range... but I don't know...

What do you think is this overtraining?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 11, 2003)

For a 20 minute interval lets say you choose incline barbells and Pulldowns.

For each exercise you pick a weight that you would fail at around the 10th rep.  

You would use that weight for the entire 20 minutes.

On your first set of each (incline plus pull downs) you would stop somewhere around the 6-8 reps, leaving some in reserve.  Eventually around the 3-5 set, that same number of reps would become a FAILURE set as your muscles fatigue.  Make sense?  Your subsequent sets would then be to failure AND use even lower reps.  Since you aren't going any heavier though, joints and ligaments should be okay.

If you are getting more than 7 sets per BP (that is 14 sets per 20 minutes) than you aren't resting enough and you are not training intensly enough (using enough weight).

Make sense?


----------



## lina (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes it makes sense TP and seems like I was doing it right...

Since this is my first week I am being conservative and not picking too heavy a weight though I have seen myself sometimes needing to increase the weight half way through...

I have been aiming for about 4-5 sets per BP so far(10 reps)... I love the way this feels and I feel like I am being productive with my time and getting lots done... Hate Idle Time!  

I was going to post my workout last night but after those 2 bedtime stories to my kids I was out cold at 8pm!


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey Lina  

Looks like you are trying a new weight routine? Interesting! Is it supposed to be a circuit style (done in 20 mins)?

2night is leg night for me so I'm sure to be sitting at my computer later...lol

Have a good one


----------



## lina (Mar 11, 2003)

Heya j!!!

Glad to see you didn't go MIA on us! 

It's 3x20=60min of training but I'm going to more likely do 3x15min instead...pretty intense so I don't wanna burn out 

Have a good leg night and I'll try to catch ya later maybe later tonight too! I have a girls night out tonight too...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

Hiya Lina!
HAppy 'Hump Day'!


How's you? Me? I am recovering form a doozie of a cold...I think this burning the candle at both ends thing is finally catchingup to me. I had to reschedule my exam from this Friday to Saturday 22 March. I have not been able to study with all the friggin cold mds I have been pounding, plus just relaxing and trying to recover...oh well...only a few more weeks left and thenI can get back onto the gym regular like again..

Jeez, Look at you go! I get the feeling you'd KILL me if I were to try and keep up w/ you on these high speed workouts you do...keep up the good work and follow what TP and Dvlmn suggest!


----------



## lina (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Burner!!

Glad you are here to wish me a 'Happy Hump Day'!

It is a hump day for me as I'm struggling to get along with my son!    I'm going take him out for a special dinner tonight and some one-on-one to smooth things out.... 

I hope you do feel better! I know it must be tough for you trying to get things going but you'll get there.  Is your mom making chicken soup for you? If you need some I do have some cans of soup I can mail you!  Maybe ladychef can come make some gourmet soup for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

uh-oh...mom-son counsleing session?
I am always here to wish you a great day!

I am feeling better, thanx! The cold meds are really drying me out though!

I hadrly see my mother..and they (parents) only live 15 minutes away...

I'd like to have lady chef cook for me..I only see her every once in a while @ the club though...
(need to work onthat..)


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey girl...hope you had a good day.
I took a hip-hop class tonight at my gym.
WOW I could not catch on for the life of me 
I give you props for being able to do those moves!

I will be back tomorrow, gotta retire now so I can get up early and do more cardio. (Oh, joy!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

ha!
Lina's got _moves_


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey j!  I hope you had fun though with the hip hop class.... It probably takes a while to get into the funk of things and don't forget the other people in the class have been taking the class for a while! If you like it maybe you can try it again...or maybe time to try that belly dancing class! That sounds like a riot!

G'morn Burner!  I'm just havin' fun with the beat!   Wassup today?  Hows studying?


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

Time for an update

I know I should stick with one weight.  I am still trying to figure out my appropriate weight and hopefully next week I'll have it down... my gym is very busy at 6am so sometimes supersetting is not possible so I break each segment down to 10 min each exercise..

*Monday 3/10/03
Chest/Bi*

A......DB Press (Chest)
15 lbs.....10 reps, 10, 10, 10......20lbs.......8 reps, 8, 8 *= 64 reps*
........DB Curl (bi)
10lbs......10 reps, 10, 10, 10......12.5lbs.....8 reps, 8, 8 *= 64 reps*


B......Incline DB Press.........15/10, 20/10, 20/10, 20/10 *= 40 reps*

........Preacher curl..............25/10, 25/10, 25/10, 25/10 *= 40 reps*


C......Incline Flyes...............15/10, 20/10, 20/10, 20/10, 20/10 *= 50 reps*

........Incline Bi....................12.5/10, 12.5/10, 12.5/10, 12.5/10, 12.5/10 *= 50 reps*


*Tues
Legs*
A......Hacks.....40+bar/10, 50+bar/10, 50+bar/10, 50+bar/10 *= 40 reps*

........SLDL......40+bar/10, 40+bar/10, 40+bar/10, 40+bar/10 *= 40 reps*


B......Squats....70+bar/10, 10,10,10,10 *= 50 reps*

....Seated Calves.....80/10, 10, 10....90/10, 10, 10 *= 50 reps*


C..........Extension.....45/10, 50/10, 10,10, 10 *= 50 reps*

............Curl...............40/10, 10, 8, 8, 8 *= 54 reps*

* Unable to superset here.... equipment was not available

D....10 min stretching

E....Abs on Swiss Ball 
40 reps mid/ 20 reps side/ 20 resp side


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

* Thurs Mar 13, 2003

Workout
Back/Tri/Cardio*

A..........Pulldown.....60lbs: 10/10/10/10 *=40reps*
............V bar pressdown....70 lbs: 10/10/9/8/5 *=42reps*
** Unable to superset here

B.......Overgrip Chinup.....40lbs asst: 8/8/8/8/8 *=40reps*
.........Dips..........40lbs asst: 8/8/8/8/8= *=40reps*

C.....Swiss Bentover BB row....bar+30lbs: 10/10/10/10 *=40reps*
.......French Press Ez bar........25lbs: 10/10/10/10 *=40reps*

** Note to self: work lower back. I noticed that this is mostly upperback workout today at the end of the session but the equipment was either busy or not easy to access with ss.

D.....Cardio Elliptical 25min.....300cals


Meals
Meal1
1/2 tin albacore tuna
8 oz coffee
2 T cream
supps: thyroid, 2 vits

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
3 whites
1/2 scoop MP vanilla
1/2 tin tuna
--- water: 1 L 

Meal 3
6 oz albacore tuna
2 stalks celery

Meal 4
1 chicken breast
1 sheet graham crackers
8 oz coffee
2 T light cream, splenda

Meal 5
1.5 oz shrimp raw
2.5 oz ground pork
1 cup watercress
2 snowpeas
1 cup chicken broth

Total:   1234    
Fat: 51  455  38% 

Carbs: 48  170  14% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 

Protein: 146  584  48% 




...that's it so far


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> G'morn Burner!  I'm just havin' fun with the beat!   Wassup today?  Hows studying?



"Feel the beat of the rhythm of the night Forget about the worries on your mind"

Can you think of the song? Think 80's, think silly martial arts movie. 
Here's a HUGE hint: "Who's the master! SHONUFF!"

The studying? IS going well. I had another pre-exam last night. I think I did ok. I am about to do a self grade. (we turned i our scantrons and got the answer sheets with the formunlas and such in return) My closing sheet didn't balance..
 
I put my 2nd mortgage ni the wrong friggin column...it's amazing how a simole 3500.00 error can throw a whole sheet off...

I am  alot better than I was the last time. I just have a lot of stuff to go over. My exam is now NEXT Satuday, so I will have plenty of time to get it down pat. We will be having another study group this Sunday, and maybe during the week as well. I will be fine.

Just another couple weeks and I can get back into the swing of things with the gym...and not a moment too soon! I am getting mooshy! It is getting warmer at night as well. I am going abck to the mid shift at the end of the month, so I will be able to do some running on shift at night around the base perimeter. Its pretty peacefullrunning at night..no traffic (exhaust fumes) noise....kinda like it.

Today is a LONG day for moi. I got up @ 0430 this morning, will work my 12 hours, goto the gym, pound my chest into oblivion, then go to the club and work until 0230. I will get to bed around 0300 tomorrow...
LONG day....
I SO need a hot tub!


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

Burner, I am TERRIBLE at naming tunes or movies!!!! Don't make me do this! All I hear is (haha) Gloria's Estefan song that was popular too in the 80's "Rythm of the Night" I believe it's called!   I really do look forward to those hip hop classes every Thursday night... I love'm 

Are those cold medicine making you drowsy again?  Don't put those numbers in the wrong column again! Good that you are practicing and have another workstudy! Goodluck!

Getting mooshy huh? We don't want that!  Com'on pal! Good that atleast you can run on your shift..nothings better to break up the boredom and sounds like the weather there is really picking up! We are getting some more snow today! Bahumbug! 

Have a good workout and don't get another fool to spot you again!


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "Feel the beat of the rhythm of the night Forget about the worries on your mind"
> 
> Can you think of the song? Think 80's, think silly martial arts movie.
> Here's a HUGE hint: "Who's the master! SHONUFF!"



ROTFLMFAO!! 

Dude...that movie sucked so much it ROCKED!!! LOL...I`ve seen it a million times but can`t remember the title...I do remember the hot babe though 



Hiya lina...doing well?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

for Lina's sake: The Last Dragon.
I remember watching that movie in the theaters WAY back when..
That was Vanity. One of Prince's (the used to be a symbol now a name again prodigy)


I'd love for it to be snowing here too! We are so far in deficit of moisture here....it isn't funny. It sux that both coasts are having much weather to include floods...and we are drying up....someone upstairs has an odd sense of humor...


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> for Lina's sake: The Last Dragon.
> I remember watching that movie in the theaters WAY back when..
> That was Vanity. One of Prince's (the used to be a symbol now a name again prodigy)



Vanity was HOT ...and that movie kicked ass...I think I may have even bought it on video


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

I wish I had the 'glow'...


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

I wish I had Vanity


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

oh..I have no doubt that you have vanity in some sort...


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

*TGIF March 14,2003*

Friday! 

*Workout*

*Shoulders/Light Cardio/Abs*

A...................DB Press (15lbs)....8,8,8,8,8 *=40reps*
................Bentover Lats(12.5)....8,8,8,8,8 *=40reps*
* did a few sets for warmups here.  I think next time I could go higher with the DB press.

B............Beth Horn Move.(8lbs)8,8,8,8,8 *=40reps*
.........Knee-ins/V-ups (bw)...15,15,15,15,15 *=75reps*
* I like this shoulder move got a great pump

C........Upright Row...(35lbs)..8,8,8,8,12 *=44reps*
..........Shrugs...........(22.5)8,8,8,8,17 *=49reps*
* Increase next time

D.....light elliptical 20min

*Meals*
*Meal1*
2.5 oz pork
1.5 oz shrimp
8 oz coffee
2 T l. cream
supps: thyroid

--------------- water 1L
*Meal2*
1/4 cup oats
4 whites
1 yolk
1/2 protein powder vanilla
supps: 2 multis

--------------------water: 2L
*Meal3*
4.5 oz chicken
1 cup green beans
1 oz. pistachios
1/2 slice cheese
1/2 slice ham

*Meal4*
same as 2

*Meal5*
4.5 oz chicken
1 cup green beans

*Meal5*
broccoli
1/2 cup cottage


...more to come


Total:   1485    
Fat: 70  634  44% 
  Sat: 19  167  12% 
  Poly: 7  59  4% 
  Mono: 19  170  12% 
Carbs: 62  199  14% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 155  621  43% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 
 Calorie Breakdown


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks good.  What's a beth horn movement?

Also, if your reps are able to stay constant, the weight is too light!


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looks good.  What's a beth horn movement?
> 
> Also, if your reps are able to stay constant, the weight is too light!



Beth Horn Raise:
The way you do it is to start with dumbbells in each hand standing up with your feet shoulder width apart. Hold the dumbbells overhand grip and rest them on the front of your thighs. Start by doing a front raise lifting the dumbbell up to shoulder width in front of your body until your arms are paralell with the ground. From their take the dumbells out to the side at the same height so that your arms are sticking out on either side of you. The last part is to then lower the weight back down to your sides and then move your hands back to the original position. In total their are 3 parts to this movement. Up, along and down.  Does that make sense?

Yes your right TP! I will increase them next time! Thanks for stopping by and checking up on me!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes makes sense.  Not very efficient though.

In effect, you are doing the positive motion for front raises and the negative motion for side raises, and neither the front nor the side delt get worked effectively.

If I can't convince you to drop these, can I at least get you to reverse the movement every other set?


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yes makes sense.  Not very efficient though.
> 
> In effect, you are doing the positive motion for front raises and the negative motion for side raises, and neither the front nor the side delt get worked effectively.
> ...



Really huh?

I guess you are right that the side delt don't get worked that much only when I'm going from front raised position to the side raised position... but I can feel it fry my delts  ...there is also lot of TUT there so maybe that's why it does work for some...

I will drop it here then and use this move with another routine  when I am not doing EDT....or maybe use it when I don't have time to do all the different delts exercises....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

hiya lina!


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Lina!

How was your weekend? Go to the parade?

Sorry I am not online 2 much, except at work


----------



## lina (Mar 26, 2003)

OK, here goes...

I have not been good updating and on track lately... Lots of excuses from sickness to being busy  .  

Anyway, I decided to take this yoga class last night.  Wow, was it every a great workout.  I was able to keep up with the instructor for the most part but I think I'll get better once I keep doing this regularly.  

It was ...uhum...very erotic I thought  ... Well first the room was totally dark except just a few candles... then she had us do all these different poses and stretches.. some of them I just burst out laughing since they were totally wacked and no way I thought I could do!  But I did try and manage some!  We did bridges, splits, and lots of weird stretches that required lots of balance and core muscles.

Then there was another male instructor, totally hot and built, that goes around helping people.  I was in a 'child's pose' and he comes to me... puts his hands on my back on pushes my back down.  I was already sweating and breathing heavily from all the stretches before and now he puts more pressure on my back, hence pushing my chest into my thighs! I could hardly breathe!  He was doing this for at least 10 min... and I'm thinking when is he going to stop!?  Almost seem like a dance him pushing and moi resisting... I dunno but I thought he was taking too much time with me...But at the same time it felt very erotic.... oh, naughty me!   

I think I'm hoked on yoga!


----------



## lina (Mar 26, 2003)

OK, my workouts...

*Wed Mar 26
Chest/Bi*

A. DB Press.....(22.5lbs*) reps: 8,7,8,8,9= 40
....DB Curl.......(15lbs*) reps: 8,8,8,8,10 = 42

B. Incline DB Press.....(20lbs) reps: 8,8,8,8,10 = 42
....Hammer Strength Preacher..(25lbs) reps: 8,8,8,8,10 = 42

C.  Incline Flyes....(22.5*lbs) reps:  8,8,8,8,10 = 42
.....Incline DB curl....(15lbs) reps: 6,6,6,6,5,4,4 = 37

I had an awesome workout... great pump afterwards...went up in the db press, db curl, incline flyes. So pretty happy today 

*Meals*

Meal 1
coffee
1 oz half and half
1/4 cup oats
1/2 protein powder

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1/2 protein powder
2 yolks
4 whites

Meal 3
1 cup salad
1 T Balsamic Newmans
5 oz chicken

...so far


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OK, my workouts...
> 
> *Wed Mar 26
> ...



Still, you are obviously not going heavy enough, if your reps aren't decreasing by the 3rd or 4th set.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OK, here goes....But at the same time it felt very erotic.... oh, naughty me!
> 
> I think I'm hoked on yoga!



I bet your husband didn't know what hit him last night then? 
One of the girls in my class was into yoga...I need to talk to her....I already told her I'd get her into the club as my guest...


----------



## lina (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Still, you are obviously not going heavy enough, if your reps aren't decreasing by the 3rd or 4th set.



Really?

I'm sitting here and my arms are hurting!(bis)

My chest is OK. (what chest!   )

I dunno if I can go higher cauz I was really pushing it at the end.  Plus I'm afraid to injure myself... 

What I like bout this style of training is that I can see my weights increasing and my reps.  I'm pushing myself.  

I think I will increase next week then...


----------



## lina (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I bet your husband didn't know what hit him last night then?
> One of the girls in my class was into yoga...I need to talk to her....I already told her I'd get her into the club as my guest...



Oh, lala...yes she must be flexible too!  You ought to take a class with her! Make sure you wear long pants, if you wear shorts God only would know what might fall out when you have one leg behind your neck and the other leg is standing straight up on the floor!  

Hubby still doesn't know... maybe tonight!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Really?
> 
> I'm sitting here and my arms are hurting!(bis)
> ...



Why would you get injured if you use strict form?

If you can keep up the same number of reps, ya'ain't going heavy enough.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually if you look her last set is the highest number of reps on almost everything. Which means you have to up the weight, because you can definately handle the weight very well that your doing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

Also means she likely isn't warming up well enough.  For shame.


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

TP and dvlmn,

I agree. I think is more of a mental block that I'm trying to overcome and also trying to see where my strength is at.  I am slowly learning week by week where my strength is at and upping it.  Next week I will up them again.  

Also, with this type of training after yesterdays workout I realize a CKD diet is not best for me.  I do need my carbs to refuel after such intense workout for me.  Maybe after this 8 wks is over I'll try it.....but that bowl of Capt'n Crunch does sound yum!  In my case it would be a bowl of Honey Nut Shredded Wheat


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

*Thurs March 27
Legs/Calves/Dance class*
With legs I don't want to go too heavy since I don't want to bulk too much

A......Hack Squat Machine (70lbs)....12/12/12/12/12/12/12= *84*reps* Will increase next week  
.......SLDL with BB (40lbs plates).....8/8/8/8/8/4= *44**

B. ...Squats Smith (80lbs)....12/12/12/12/12= *60**
.......Seated Calf (100 lbs).....8/8/10/12/13=*51**

C......This was a warped Superset since I don't have the machines available so I did this whenever a machine was available.
.....Leg Curl....(50lbs)....8/8/8/8/6=*38*
.....Standing Calf (215lbs)....8/8/8/8/8=*40*
.....Leg Ext.....(60lbs)....8/6/6/8/8/8=*44*

* I think I might have strong calves here since most of the guys I was working in with did less..either that or I'm doing something wrong 

*Meals*
Meal 1
1/4 cup cottage 1%
5 BCAAs
thyroid meds
coffee
1 oz. half half

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites
1/2 Protein Powder
2 multivits

Meal 3
2 mesquite chicken pcs
2 cups salad
1 cup broccoli
1 T Newmans Balsamic

Meal 4
6 oz albacore tuna
1 T flax
1 cup broccoli

Meal 5
5 oz chicken
1 T safflower oil
1 cup broccoli

Meal 6
1 cup cottage cheese

Total:   1479    
Fat: 71  637  43% 
  Sat: 9  77  5% 
  Poly: 21  193  13% 
  Mono: 9  83  6% 
Carbs: 45  143  10% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 171  684  47% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 27, 2003)

Or the guys are sissys.


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah, I like to think so!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 27, 2003)

And next time, you should tell them so!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> *Thurs March 27
> Legs/Calves/Dance class*
> With legs I don't want to go too heavy since I don't want to bulk too much




hiya L!
Oh, damn...she said it...I'm suprised TP didn't jump you on this one...You do of course know how hard it is for a women to get BIG legs? Are you taking a testosterone supplement? 
Rip them legs, lady! I doubt that they will get huge!

TP can better tell you than I...but I wouldn't be too worried about getting to big...

Cottage cheese for breakfast? You my dear...are hard core!


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

TP, I am not rude like that in person  ... online that's a different story...    J/K

Burner, I kinda have a different thinking about legs vs arms.  Arms I have no fear of going heavy but legs I do think they will bulk since there is more fat there and tend to make my legs look thicker.... Maybe I'm wrong on this one too... but I read that many competitors try to tome down their legs by doing lower weights and higher reps   How are ya btw?   Getting ready for the weekend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 27, 2003)

Good point burner.

Lower weights and higher reps, BAH!

You either build muscle or you don't.  If you are perfectly happy with the AMOUNT of muscle, then fine, just seek to maintain, nothing wrong with already being perfect.

But if you think there is a such thing as workout to improve TONE, again I say -- BAH!

Just lift heavy, and if/when they get too *musclular* (as opposed to too big), then you just do legs less often, say everyother week, or you reduce intensity for maintenance.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 27, 2003)

And you don't want to explicitly tell them so, just chuckle when they are doing their sets.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey!
I am fine...about to go and eat...hmm...food...
80% lean burger...w/ cottage cheese....

This is my last day shift for the next two months...I have this weekend off form here, and will be working the club all weekend...I might even get to get a nice motorcycle ride in on Sunday. Cannot get up too much into the mountains...too much dirt on roads..plus bike needs some maintenenace...so no pushing it..
What are y'alls plans?


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good point burner.
> 
> Lower weights and higher reps, BAH!
> ...



Actually I don't know what I should be doing but noway I'm posting pics of my bubble butt and thunder thighs..   I think when God was giving out butts to all Asians he gave 'm all to me! 

I do have lots of muscles there but also lots of fat...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

zip it! look at atht avatar! I SERIOUSLY doubt you have anythiing of a bubble butt..or thunder thighs.
Let US be the jusdge! (Yes, my relentless pursuit to see some good, quality pics of you..)

I'm even considering posting my 'before' pic..and let me tell you...it ain't a pretty sight!

No way can you have this BB or TT with all the good w/outs you do and the good food you eat...
So there..


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> I am fine...about to go and eat...hmm...food...
> 80% lean burger...w/ cottage cheese....
> ...



Lean burger and cottage cheese sounds good now...I'm hungry too!

Last day shift? Awww that sucks!

Have fun on your ride on Sunday! I thought you sold that thing.  Must be nice to be able to take that thing out on a gorgeous day.

Our plans? I think we need lots of yard work to be done and eventually take down those christmas lights outa our bushes  

I'm gonna try to get a sitter for me and hubby to do something fun.  I help my friend decorate her tables for an Oscar party this last Sunday and she gave me a nice gift certificate to a restaurant so maybe we'll go there!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 27, 2003)

On a serious note, we can discuss this via email, if you like.


----------



## kuso (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I think when God was giving out butts to all Asians he gave 'm all to me!



Living amougst several hundred million flat assed babes, believe me when I say, that is NOT a bad thing


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> zip it! look at atht avatar! I SERIOUSLY doubt you have anythiing of a bubble butt..or thunder thighs.
> Let US be the jusdge! (Yes, my relentless pursuit to see some good, quality pics of you..)
> 
> ...



Just take my word...

When I do SLDL in the gym...everyone stares...and gets outa way!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey lina!!! Just reading your journal! Your doing great girl!!

I LOVE YOGA! I do different moves every morning!! 2 yrs ago I would go 3 times a week.. learned a lot.. Now I have videos
It TOTALLY will increase your sex life


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

OMG Stacey!! It will? Why didn't you tell me sooner! j/k 

Yeah, I can see it already! It is a great workout and I am trying to get more flexible for my dance classes!

My only dissappointment was towards the end they go into this meditative state but it was too short... I wanted it to last longer.  But it ended at 9pm so maybe they didn't want people to fall asleep and stay in the gym! 

IM is ssooooo slow today.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Just take my word...
> 
> When I do SLDL in the gym...everyone stares...and gets outa way!



that may be what you think is going on..butt..take it from a guy who ALWAYS gets busted for looking at teh cute girls on the butt blaster machine...
they are probably trying to be polite and not stare at teh hot, sultry, even when 'stinky and sweaty' I think you put it lady in front of them...I mean...if you get hit on all washed out from your workout....you must be doing something right.
I am cutting you no slack. Modesty is nice, but self depreciation isn't gonna work with me!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

GO BURNER!

I Love that butt blaster machine~ mine your laying down almost flat (like the lying leg curl..kinda)
I'm VERY modest.. I hate doing it when the gym is packed, I just can't..lol!!

Yep, yoga's great!  Have fun with it! You will get super flexible!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

lying down, eh?
The one at my gym....the girl's on...all fours.....glad that machine isn't in the benching area...or there wold be a LOT of accidents!

She is a silly little Lina, isn't she....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

YA OOOPSSS MY BAD.. YOU ARE ON ALL FOURS.. BUT like in lying over a bench holding u up..type thing!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

I can never visit your gym on leg day...

It's supposed to be almost 70 degrees on Monday! I am going to have to steal a little time to go and ride int that weather!
hm, or put air in my mtn bike and take it to the park and hit the trails.....


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

Bye Stacey and Burner....

IM is so slow and to hard to stay online 

Sounds like the weather is really picking up there Burner  we are hitting 50s around here... nice spring weather!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

yeah, it IS lagging!
I thuoght it was our network....
It SUX right now! Cold front going thru! cold.._windy_ 

Have a great weekend!
I'll be back Monday night!


----------



## lina (Mar 28, 2003)

*Friday Mar 28, 2003
Back/Tri*

Mood: Feeling good and energized.  Happy  especially now the weather is picking up 

A.......Chin ups (30lbs asst) reps: 8, 8, 7, 6, 6, 6 = 41*
.........Dips (30 lbs asst)  reps: 8, 8, 7, 6, 8, 8 = 45*

B.....Pulldown WG (70lbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 = 40
.......V bar Pressdown (75lbs) reps: 8, 8, 6, 8, 8 = 38

Side Bend (abs) with 25lbsplate...reps: 8, 8, 8, both sides Left and Right
Rope Crunch (abs) with 90lbs....reps: 8 mid, 8 left, 8 right

C.....Lat Row with NG  (75 lbs) reps: 6, 8, 8, 7, 8, 7 = 44*
.......French Press (35lbs) reps: 8, 8, 7, 7, 6 = 36*

Knee-ins on bench (bw)...15 reps
V-sit on bench (bw)....reps: 15, 15, 15

D. Cardio 20min elliptical....250 cals

*Meals*

Meal 1
1/2 cup cottage
8 oz Starbucks homebrewed 
1 oz. half and half
5 BCAA
thyroid meds

Meal 2
1/4 cup steel cut oats
1 scoop pp
1 yolk
4 whites

Meal 3
4 oz shredded chicken
1.5 cup broccoli

Meal 4
6 oz albacore tuna
1/2 cup cottage
1 medium stalk celery

Meal 5 
3 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli

Meal 6
1 yolk
6 whites
1 slice cheese

* Cals lil low but I know this weekend I'll make up 

Total:   1337    
Fat: 41  365  28% 
  Sat: 13  118  9% 
  Poly: 5  42  3% 
  Mono: 8  71  5% 
Carbs: 59  204  16% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 183  733  56% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 
 Calorie Breakdown


----------



## lina (Mar 29, 2003)

*Sat March 29
Shoulders / Abs / Cardio*

* = increase 

A......DB Press (20 lbs*) reps: 6, 8, 8, 8, 5 = 35
........Bentover Lats dbs (12.5 lbs) reps: 8, 8, 10, 9, 8 = 43*

B.....Lat Raise (12.5 lbs*) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 10 = 42*
.......Abs Vertical Raises (10 straight leg + 5 crunch) bw; reps: 12, 25, 25, 25, 25 = 112*

C.....Upright Row SB (40 lbs*) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 =40* 
.................................(45 lbs*) reps: 8 
.......Shrugs dbs (27.5 lbs*) reps: 8, 8, 8, 10, 9 = 43*

I was done suprisingly with my C superset in about 8 min so added one more set of upright row.  Will increase next time.
Felt awesome today, lots of energy,...I wonder why... I am baffled. The only thing I did differently is taking BCAA

*Meals*
Meal 1
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
2 whites
1/2 pp
8 oz coffee
1 oz l. cream
BCAA, thyroid meds

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites
1 scoop pp
1 serving popcorn

Meal 3
6 oz. chicken
1.5 cups sugar snap peas
1 tsp. sesame oil
some sprinkle of black sesame

Meal 4
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 cup green beans

Meal 5
7 oz. salmon
2 cups salad
1 T. ceasar dressing
1 cup veggies

Total:   1533    
Fat: 62  562  37% 
  Sat: 18  166  11% 
  Poly: 13  114  8% 
  Mono: 15  138  9% 
Carbs: 74  248  16% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 174  695  46% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## lina (Mar 30, 2003)

*Sunday Mar 30

No training, Rest day

Meals:*
Meal 1
1/4 cup oats
4 oz. cooked chicken
coffee
1 oz. l. cream

Meal 2
3.5 oz salmon
2 cups lettuce
1 T ceasar dressing
1 cup spaghetti squash

Meal 3
1 cup diet sf ff hot chocolate
6 oz albacore tuna
1/2 cup cottage
jalapeno peppers

Meal 4
5 oz chicken breast
1 cup mixed veggies
3 jumbo shrimp
1 cup rice noodles

Total:   1543    
Fat: 51  461  31% 
  Sat: 14  127  8% 
  Poly: 15  132  9% 
  Mono: 16  148  10% 
Carbs: 80  280  19% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 189  755  50% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

Looking good Lina!
I always get great Ideas for meals from you!! 

Keep it up~ your VERY inspiring!!


----------



## lina (Mar 31, 2003)

THANK YOU STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for rooting me on and stopping by! 

I try.... I'm feeling quite strong and good these days.  It must definitely be due to the weather too... sunnier and nicer...although today was kinda cold again  

How was your weekend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2003)

Nice job.  Still, up them weights woman!  Specially on the laterals (both types).


----------



## lina (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nice job.  Still, up them weights woman!  Specially on the laterals (both types).



Will do!


----------



## lina (Mar 31, 2003)

oohh... I like that pic for my siggie!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey Lina~  I love reading your journal girl.. I just never have time to post 

I had a great weekend..spent lots of time w/ the hubby, got good rest, didn't cheat on my diet  , and Worked out saturday!  It was a pretty sunny weekend! NICE! Thanks for asking.. did you have a good weekend??? I'm glad its getting warm there!!

I agree w/ you about feeling strong, due to the weather.. I'm the same.. I tend to work myself harder when I KNOW I'll be in shorts SUPER soon!

Keep it up girl!


----------



## lina (Mar 31, 2003)

*Monday Mar 31

Chest / Bi *

A......DB Press (22.5 lbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 10, 10, 6 = 54*
........DB Bi curl (15 lbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 6 = 46*
~~~~~~~~~ will increase both next time


Had to do part C since machines for part B not available
C.....Incline DB Press (22.5 lbs*) reps: 7, 7, 6, 6, 7 = 33
.......Hammer Strength Preachr (25 lbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 7, 5 = 44*
~~~~~~~~~~~ will increase Preacher wts next time


B.....Incline Flyes (22.5 lbs) reps: 8, 10, 10, 10, 10 = 48*
.......Incline Bi curls (15 lbs) reps: 8, 8, 6, 8, 7 = 41*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ increase Flyes wts next time


*Meals*
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
2 whites
1/2 scoop pp
8 oz coffee
1 oz l. cream
supps: 5 BCAAs, thyroid

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1 scoop pp
2 T. natty pb
splenda

Meal 3
5 oz chicken
1.5 cup mixed veggies
black coffee

Meal 4
3 oz tuna
1 cup chopped broccoli
1 slice cheese
green tea
supps: 2 multis

Meal 5
4 oz chicken cooked
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp flax

Meal 6
I couldn't finish meal 5 so ate 1/2 here... just not hungry
my total cals have been changed..

Total:   1375    
Fat: 50  452  34% 
  Sat: 15  131  10% 
  Poly: 13  116  9% 
  Mono: 17  155  12% 
Carbs: 66  190  14% 
  Fiber: 19  0  0% 
Protein: 175  699  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## lina (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Lina~  I love reading your journal girl.. I just never have time to post
> 
> I had a great weekend..spent lots of time w/ the hubby, got good rest, didn't cheat on my diet  , and Worked out saturday!  It was a pretty sunny weekend! NICE! Thanks for asking.. did you have a good weekend??? I'm glad its getting warm there!!
> ...



Good for you for not cheating on your diet! I didn't either but we went to our fav restaurant with the whole family... Longhorn Steak house... and they have a to-DIE dessert there! We had it last time but not this time... chocolate fudge cake with icecream, whip cream, etc.!   I know you will probably getting the warmer temps before we are so you get ready!

Glad you got to spend time with hubby!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks girl!

OMG That dessert sounds sooooooo GOOOOOOD!!!!! 
Good for you for not getting it this time..I'm sure that was hard!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

hiya Lina!
Well...I'm on mids again...so wil just be able to look inside here nad say howdy..
Wow! Look at those pull ups you are doing! 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## lina (Apr 1, 2003)

Burner, so you must be at home now?  Go to bed my dear!

Pullups? only assisted so far  ....I'll be happy if I can do just ONE, UNO, EIN, UN....  !!!

Thanks for the encouragement!

Did you get my email?


----------



## lina (Apr 1, 2003)

*Tues Apr 1*

Mood: still good  bit tired and lack of sleep.  Liking this diet.  Starting creatine and glutamine today.  Still waiting for my coconut oil to arrive and ordered some Detour bars, more BCAAs, protein powder , ALA as well. 

*Workout: Leg/Calves; Yoga tonight*

Again a busy day at the gym at 6am so had to move things around.  Some things could not be possibly supersetted, people kept grabbing the machine I needed. 

So A and B are reversed. C is not supersetted.

* *=  * upped weight from last wk

*Workout*
B.......Smith Squats  (90lbs* + bar) reps: 10, 10, 10, 10, 15 = 55
.......Seated Calf (110lbs *) reps: 10, 10, 10, 10, 11 = 51

A......Hack (90lbs*) reps: 9, 10, 10, 10, 16 = 55
.......SLDL bb (50 lbs* + bar) reps: 8, 8, 7, 6+2, 5 = 36

C......Leg Curl (50 lbs) 8, 7, 5, 6 .... = didn't finish machine was busy - will have to do this tomorrow

C.....Leg Ext (65 lbs*) reps: 8, 8, 8, 7, 9 = 40

C....Standing Calf (215 lbs) reps: 10 , 8, 8, 8, 8 = 46*

*Meals*

Meal 1
8 oz coffee
1 oz. l. cream ~ gave up my sweetners in coffee 
1/4 cup oats
1/2 scoop pp
supps: 5 BCAAs, thyroid, creatine, glutamine

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites
1/2 scoop pp
sprinkling of toasted wheat germ
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 multis

Meal 3
Tuna/Cheese patty   ~
3 oz tuna
1 cup chopped broccoli
1 slice cheese
2 egg white

coffee
1 oz. l. cream

Meal 4
4 oz chicken cooked
2 cups lettuce
1/2 cup mushroom
1 T ceasar dressing

Meal 5
6 oz flounder raw
2 T. salsa
1 cup spaghetti squash
1 tsp flax

Meal 6
1 cup lowf cottage cheese
4 oz apple
1 tsp flax



Total:   1485    cals
Fat:              53 g  (  33% )
Carbs:          80 g  ( 18% )
          Fiber: 16g
Protein:       175 g ( 49% )


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 1, 2003)

SLDL was good.  Everything else....well you know!!!!


----------



## lina (Apr 1, 2003)

Yep we'll keep on upping it every wk!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 1, 2003)

Here is a thought -- up it a bit more!


----------



## lina (Apr 1, 2003)

Alright


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah! Up it! Do it NOW!


No, back on mids....I get off @ 0600, 0800 for you...
I at least get the company of Jodi to keep me company all night long...whut a woman...


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

AWww... I just missed ya Mike!

Hope you had a good ride with your bike this weekend! We got snow yesterday! It was coming down like crazy but luckily it didn't stick.  

Last night was yoga night again.  But no instructor!  I guess from what I hear there are a whole bunch of substitute teachers and maybe the schedule got mixed up.  So one of the participants steped forward and volunteered to teach.  He said he was a certified yoga instructor.  When I looked at him he looked like he's in his 60s, glasses, and couldn't move a bone.  Lots of people left during the class and probably didn't like him. But he turned out OK, not as challenging as the previous person but heck I was at the gym for the second time that day and the yoga room seem to be the safest place to be! It was PACKED! EVERY DAMN MACHINE WAS TAKEN! I'm glad I don't workout in the evening! Bluh! 

How was the night shift?  Getting used to it?

Tis good that you have Jodi to keep you company! 

Happy Humpday!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey honey!! 

Doing GREAT as usual! you are such a superwoman!!  
Got any good recipe idea for the pudding powder?  I tried the recipe section, but couldn't find any.. 

I've said it before, I'll say it again, I love the structure in your journal.. I need some more of that.. Always enjoying to read you journal!

Take care sweetpea! 

Jen


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey honey!!
> 
> Doing GREAT as usual! you are such a superwoman!!
> ...



Hiya Jen!

Thanks for the compliment! 

Recipes? The only one I have is for my own: 

=======================================
"Chocolate Almond Mousse" 

1-2 cup cottage cheese
2 Tbs. FF SF choc pudding powder
1 Tbs. Almond butter
water

Blend in a bender until smooth and thick like mousse.  Add water.  Add more or less water to make thinner or thicker mousse.  That's it! Enjoy! I have been known to lick the bottom of the blender on this one! 
========================================

Hmmm... I haven't had this in a while maybe I'll have to make this tonight! Except I'm all outa Almond butter so I might have to use Cashew butter instead!

Also, have you been to w8's webpage? I was there a while back and she has some good recipe's posted in her recipe's section.

Take care sweetie!


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

*Wed Apr 2

Workout: none/active rest day.  *Maybe go for a walk later on depending on chill factor.


Meal 1
8 oz coffee
1 oz. l. cream ~ gave up my sweetners in coffee 

1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites
supps: thyroid

Meal 2
Tuna/Cheese patty  ~
3 oz tuna
1 cup chopped broccoli
1 slice cheese
1 tsp. flax
supps: 2 multis

Meal 3
4 oz chicken cooked
2 cups lettuce
1/2 cup mushroom
1 T ceasar dressing
1/2 cup spaghetti squash

Meal 4
Same as 2 - minus vits
black coffee 

Meal 5
5 oz. lean steak
1 cup broccoli
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1 tsp toasted sesame oil

Meal 6
1/2 cup lowf cottage cheese
4 egg whites


Total:   1433    cals
Fat:            57g    (37% )
Carbs:        65g    (15% )
     Fiber:      14g   
Protein:    166g     (48% )


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

I love your journal too Lina.. like Jen said!! 

Thats funny about the oldie teaching the yoga class.. I'm glad he did okay!
I don't like cottage cheese..but your recipe sounds yummy~~ Maybe I'll give it a Try!! 

Take care doll...keep up the SWEEEEEET Work..


----------



## lina (Apr 3, 2003)

*Thur Apr 3

*

I decided to switch Shoulders with Back day since I just had a rest day and want to work my shoulders harder.  Also haven't done cardio in a while and miss it.

Not so good day because (1) Had a protein bar (2) had a unplanned cheat.  I went out with some girlfriends and our daughters for some playtime and lunch today so right away this morning after my workout had a bar since I was running late.  U-turn bar, pretty yummy, actually like it better than Detours.  Lunch was good, right on track.  But in the afternoon after I came home, I had graham crackers.  

I'm also worried about this weekend. I'll be going on a Ladies Away Weekend tomorrow with about 40 other women this weekend.  Ofcourse there will be lots of drinking and eating.  I don't look forward to that since I'm such a party pooper..  I'm going to try to be good but also plan to go with the flow and have fun... 

*Workout: Shoulders/Abs*

A.......DB Press (20 lbs) reps: 8, 6, 6, 6, 5, 6 = 47
........ Bent over Lats (15 lbs* ) reps: 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 5 = 35
(increase db press next wk)

B......Side Lat Raise dbs (15 lbs*) reps: 6, 8, 6, 8, 7 = 35
........Abs: V-sit (bw) reps: 15, 15, 15, 15, 15 = 75

C......Upright row (45 lbs*) reps: 8 = 8
........Shrugs dbs ( 30 lbs*) reps: 10 = 10

~~~ After increasing the weights, I thought of TP  and decided to increase even more ~~~

C.......Upright row (50 lbs*) reps: 6, 6, 5, 6, 6 = 35
.........Shrugs (32.5 lbs*) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 = 40
(increase shrugs next wk)

D........Abs: Vertical Leg Raise: 10 straight leg + 5 crunch
..........Abs: Decline crunch: 10, 10 + 8  (last set with arm straight up in air)
..........Abs: Swiss ball crunch. reps: 60, 60, 30

*Meals*

Meal 1
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
2 whites
1/2 scoop pp
supps: creatine, glut, thyroid, BCAAs

Meal 2
U-turn bar

Meal 3
3 cups lettuce
1/2 cup feta
1/4 cup tomato
6 slices roasted peppers
5 oz. chicken
2 T vinaigrette

Meal 4
2 servings graham crackers 

Meal 5
6 oz. tuna
1 cup broccoli

Total:   1517    cals
Fat:       54g  (33%) 
Carbs:   106g  (26%) 
  Fiber:  12g
Protein: 151g  (41%)


----------



## lina (Apr 4, 2003)

*TGIF Apr 4*

I'm psyched today.  Leaving at around 3pm for my trip!   Still need to pack... Atleast I know today's eating will be pretty decent.  Then tomorrow...who knows! 

At the gym today someone came up to me and motioned that he wanted to talk to me.  Took off my headphones.  He told me that I was very strong and what I eat....   I'm getting there and although lifting heavy with low reps doesn't feel as rewarding as higher reps... but we'll keep doing this for now.

*Workout: Chest/ Tri*

* * = increase from last wk *

A.......Chin ups (20 lbs* asst) reps: 6, 5, 6, 6, 6 = 29
.........Chin ups (30 lbs asst) reps: last set added 5 reps for drop

.........Dips  (20 lbs* asst) reps: 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6 = 30
.........Dips  (30 lbs asst) reps: last set added 6 reps for drop

B......Lat pulldown ( 75 lbs*) reps: 8, 8, 7, 6, 6 = 35
........V bar pressdown (75 lbs) reps: 8, 8, 7, 6, 5, 3, 4 = 41*

C.....Lat NG Row (80 lbs* ) reps: 7, 7, 7, 6+2, 6 + 3 = 38
.......French press (35 lbs ) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 8+4= 44*

Just had to throw this in at the end:

D.....Beth Horn Lat Raise (10 lbs) reps: 10, 6 = 16

E......Shrugs (37.5* lbs) reps: 8 =8

*Meals*

Meals 1
1/4 cup oats
2 whites
1 yolk
1/2 scoop pp
coffee
1 oz. l. cream
* supps: thyroid, 5 BCAAs, creatine, glut

Meal 2
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites
1/2 banana
1/2 scoop pp
*supps: creatine, glut, 2 vits

Meal 3
1 T. coconut oil
4 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli

Meal 4
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup frozen spinach
1 slice cheese (melted together with above ~ latest food novelty )

Meal 5
Will be on my trip so dunno...
?????  probably salad with some protein 

So far:

Total:   1156    
Fat: 44  400  36% 
  Sat: 24  220  20% 
  Poly: 4  35  3% 
  Mono: 9  85  8% 
Carbs: 59  185  16% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 135  539  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> That's it! Enjoy! I have been known to lick the bottom of the blender on this one!



dang! For cottage cheese? I'd hat eto be in the vacinity when ice cream is around....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> *TGIF Apr 4*
> 
> I'm psyched today.  Leaving at around 3pm for my trip!   Still need to pack... Atleast I know today's eating will be pretty decent.  Then tomorrow...who knows!
> ...


----------



## lina (Apr 7, 2003)

Got back last night from my fun trip to Newport, RI.  

It was lots of fun and relaxing but when you get 40 women together, the bitching, gossiping and back talking starts which I really didn't enjoy.  I just felt like being in highschool or some sorority with women full of insecurities, having self-esteem issues or on PMS.  I roomed with my friend which was nice since since we are both on the same level.  

Other than that we did some sightseeing and shopping.  Lots of good food and eating too.  I just can't help by looking around the room of 40 women that 99% of them are overweight.  It seems the fatter they are, the bitchier and loudmouth/outspoken.  

Ughh!  I did  lots of drinking, eating and stayed up late every night.  Didn't work out eventhough the hotel had a really nice gym, pool and jacuzzi.  We'll probably go back there with my whole family again later this summer.  Hubby loves that town.

We saw this mansion "The Breakers"






and this one: "The Marble House"










These were "summer cottages" for the rich!  

More later...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2003)

WoW Lina, the places you went and saw look really cool! And Interesting!
You know I Totally agree.. the more overweight they are the bitchier they are!!! Soo True! 
I think you will have a lot more fun w/ your family..and then maybe you can tryout the nice gym they have!


Take care doll!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow!
Thnx for the pix!
Sounds like you had a good time. So...did you hear any resentment type remarks from said fat women against your slim, healthy physique?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

Hey Lina!
...it has begun:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16913

Now...get posting!


----------



## lina (Apr 16, 2003)

Hiya P!  How are you yourself? Hopefully we will be able to get back there this summer!  It's also a great place for couples 

Hiya Burner! Will stop by your journal too! No,  no resentful remarks from those women but they do compliment me so that's nice of them.  How's the house selling going?

============================================
Little update:
I have been busy lately and still working out every day.  I love the EDT program still and see my muscles growing  esp. my delts and loving that!  My weights I think have stabilized to where I should be... I have been outa BCAA for 2 weeks and I see my strength leveling off.  That stupid company, vitaglo, has not sent my shipment and it's been almost 3 weeks.  Checked my credit card and they didn't charge my account but no response back from either my emails nor phone calls.  What a service.  So now I have to order again from somewhere else.  Plus I was looking forward to my Detour bars 

My meals not so good and need to get back into this for the summer.  The easter candy is not helping.  I was looking to do a comp end of November but now I found out it is only for pros.  So dissappointed about that and so have to wait till next year.  Seems like my timing is totally off.

The month of May looks extremely busy and I feel like I'm pulled in different directions.  There will be 2 trips coming up in May.  One with hubby hopefully if all goes well, and one with some wild girlfriends.  The one with the wild girlfriends is exactly on the weekend of an NPC show I was hoping to attend so now I'm torn whether to go or not.  They only come here once a year... guess New England is not so hot on fitness.  

I'm also tossing an idea for a business in my mind...  so that's all for now....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2003)

Lina, glad you are doing well and making gains.

Sounds like you should be getting your BCAAs from 1fast400.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

how 'bout taking wild girls to the show? you can always use a fanatic cheering section!


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Lina, glad you are doing well and making gains.
> 
> Sounds like you should be getting your BCAAs from 1fast400.



Thanks TP   Yes, I do need to try 1fast400.  Any special brand or do they make their own brand?

Have a good Easter!


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how 'bout taking wild girls to the show? you can always use a fanatic cheering section!



Not possible.  We are planning on going to Nantucket and you need to take a special ferry to get back to Boston plus my 'wild' friends will probably be grabbing or grappling the men off the stage!   I have never been there so I think I'm going to go with them.. Oh hell, you only live once


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

where's this? I could use a good groping by wild women....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

Good morning! HAppy MOnday! Hope your weekend was great! How did the family get together go?


----------



## lina (Apr 22, 2003)

*Tues Apr 22, 2003

Chest/Bi/Cardio

Workout*

A...........DB Press (25lbs dbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 10 = 42*
.............Bi curl (17.5 lbs dbs) reps: 6, 6, 6, 6, 8 = 38*

B..........DB Incline press (25 lbs dbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 = 40*
...........Hammer strength preacher (30lbs plates) 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 = 40*

C.......DB Incline Flyes (25lbs dbs) reps: 8, 8, 8, 8, 10 = 42*
.........DB Incline Bi (15lbs dbs) reps: 8, 7, 4/5, 5/6, 5/6, 3 = 32
 my bi's at the end were really fried...not an increase from last wk 

D.....Cardio elliptical 20 min HIIT

*Meals*
Meal 1 - 5:30 am (pre-wo)
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
3 whites
8 oz coffee
1 oz. l. cream
supps: thyroid meds
water: 1 L

Meal 2 - 9 am (pwo)
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
3 whites
1/2 scoop protein
4 oz. coffee
1/2 oz. l. cream
supps: 2 vits
water: 1 L

Meal 3 - 12 noon
4 oz. chicken
broccoli
1 T. flax
4 oz. coffee
1/2 oz. l.cream
water: 1L

Meal 4 - 3 pm
*starving couldn't wait
6 oz tuna
spinach
1 slice cheese

5pm - water: 1 L

Meal 5 - 6 pm
6 oz shrimp
spinach
1 T coconut oil
water: 1 L

Totals:

Total:   1522    cals
Fat: 72  647  44% 
Carbs: 56  164  11% 
  Fiber: 15 g
Protein: 167  667  45%


----------



## lina (Apr 22, 2003)

Also had a nice relaxing class of yoga tonight.  It was tough but I love it.  Stretching and power yoga.  All sorta weird poses.  Who comes up with these poses anyway? ..uhm yeah let's see if we can touch our toe to our nose while holding your left leg up around your head, right hand clasped to the back and holding left arm, etc. LOL 

Mood today: Inspired


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> ..uhm yeah let's see if we can touch our toe to our nose while holding your left leg up around your head, right hand clasped to the back and holding left arm, etc. LOL


well, that does make for an inspiring image...


----------



## lina (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Burner 

Nice to be able to catch ya this morning...how was your shift?

I'm serious some of these yoga poses are outa this word and make me think wtf? but suprisingly quite a few people in my class seem to know how to do them and look like they know a lot about yoga... I may be the only newbie there... 

How are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

LONG!
I am dying!
I wanna go home!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

how's my you on this fine, wintery morning?
going to the gym this morning, or waiting until afternoon?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

I might be getting my friend to help me get pix of my fat arse this weekend... the 'before' pix...


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

Suck at posting lately...

Decided to forego a weekend of fun with some girlfriends and some kinky sex to go see Jay Cutler at a fitness/figure comp. 

Meals:
#1 
6 whites
1 yolk
coffee
1 oz cream

#2
chicken
1/4 cup baby carrots
1 T dip

#3
1.5 protein powder
2 T cream
lots of ice...yum, yum

#4
chicken
lettuce
peppers
2 T Newmans

#5
dunno

Workout:
Chest/Bis/Cardio

No EDT workout, just 12-15 reps of light weight...


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Suck at posting lately...
> 
> Decided to forego a weekend of fun with some girlfriends and some kinky sex to go see Jay Cutler at a fitness/figure comp.



Suddenly, I'm intrigued. I personally would have chosen the kinky sex with your girlfriends.


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Suddenly, I'm intrigued. I personally would have chosen the kinky sex with your girlfriends.



I know you would!  

They probably would ask you to bring w8 along though... you would have to be her security guard knowing these ladies!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, you have been sucking, I am not ashsmed to say!
you are apssing up on lez-fest '03? You could have been the camera person....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 30, 2003)

long time no see, you still doing the EDT?


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> long time no see, you still doing the EDT?



Hi D! 

Not this week, actually I think I'm going to give that up.  I'm on a cut right now and I see a decrease in strength and have been doing light wt/high reps.  I'm thinking about doing a heavy/light workouts in the same week working my delts and legs twice a week.  What do you think?

I sent you a pm did you get it?

What's the new avvy?


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

*Wed Apr 30*

Workout: light/high wt/reps Delts ...+ light walking.  I came home and shoot I forgot to do shrugs and upright rows!  How did that slip my mind... I am getting alzheimers or it must be ADD acting up.

Will have to work it in tomorrow

Meals

Meal 1:
1/4 cup oats
1 yolk
3 whites
coffee
4 T l. cream
supps: thyroid, BCAAs

Meal 2:
1.5 scoop choc MP
2 T coconut unsw. shredded
2 T. l.cream

Meal 3:
2 chicken thighs
lettuce
1 T. Newmans
1 T. parmesan cheese

Meal 4:
1.5 scoop MP
coffee granules
2 T. l.cream
2 T. unsw. shredded coconut
handful of pretzels

1/2 oz almonds

Meal 5:
6 oz. shrimp
okra
1 tsp. coconut oil

Meal 6:
?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi D!
> 
> Not this week, actually I think I'm going to give that up.  I'm on a cut right now and I see a decrease in strength and have been doing light wt/high reps.  I'm thinking about doing a heavy/light workouts in the same week working my delts and legs twice a week.  What do you think?
> ...



What about the rest of your body? What's your whole plan look like?

Yeah dieting down will decrease your strength. I haven't tried the EDT while cutting yet. hmmmm Maybe after my little stint of HST I'm doing while cutting right now.

Yep got it, will reply soon, I haven't been around much. but will be more and more soon.

the new avy is the logo for Black Label Society, it's Ozzy's guitarist's band.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 30, 2003)

Well i gotta go to work.   But let me know what your whole plan is and I'll give you my opinion. I'll be around alot tomorrow since I don't have any clients scheduled. 

or you can email me to: dvlmn666@xtreme-networking.com


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

OK, thanks d!

I'll put it together maybe tonight when I watch The Bachelor and Exteme Makeovers!


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

Good morning Lina  

Ahhh the good old days


----------



## lina (May 1, 2003)

Stop lurking you dude!

I COMMAND YOU TO UNLURK THY SELF!!!!

....and a good morning to you too!


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Stop lurking you dude!
> 
> I COMMAND YOU TO UNLURK THY SELF!!!!
> ...



Yes ma'am


----------



## lina (May 1, 2003)

*Thur May 1, 2003*

Workout:
Back, Biceps this afternoon.  Tonight will be hip hop dance class.  We have 1.5 month till our show.
No details for workout since I'm just doing my usual but will be changing it up on Monday... but I will post the tentative workout scheme tonight.

Meals

Meal 1
coffee
1 oz. l.cream
2 yolks
6 whites
1 slice cheese
supps: thyroids

Meal 2
4 oz chicken
1 cup veggies
1 tsp coconut oil

Meal 3
1.5 scoops choc MP
1 oz. l.cream
2 Tbs. unsw. shredded coconut
handful pretzels

Meal 4
1 cup broccoli
4 oz turkey breast
1 tsp flax

Meal 5
1/2 cup broccoli
1 yolk
5 whites


----------



## lina (May 1, 2003)

Here is my tentative workout starting next week.  I took this from the Beverly site and tweaked it a bit.  I like the fact that I'm working my weakest link twice a week (Delts and Legs).  I do realize this is an extreme list here and it's overtraining...lol...I cut some stuff out already...but I will know what feels good when I actually try it out.  Then if it's too many exercises/sets I'll cut some stuff out.

Any comments are welcomed! 

Monday: (Chest, Triceps, Delts) 
DB Bench Press-- 3X12 
DB Incline Press- 3X12 
Lying DB Flyes- 3X15 
Plate Side Raises- 3X15 
DB Rear Flyes (Standing)- 3X12 
Tricep Pressdowns- 3X12 
Lying Tricep Extensions- 3X12 
Bench Dips- 3X15


Tuesday-(Light Legs)
Smith Squats (1 1/2's) -- 3x12 Supersetted with 3x20 Sissy Squats
Leg Extensions -- 25/20/15 reps Supersetted with Deadlifts -- 20/15/10
Leg Press Drop set - 8 reps/decrease lbs from there....repeat
Leg Press Calf - 5x15 (most likely will be 3 sets)
Seated Calf - 5x15 (same here)
Ball Crunches -- 4x50


Wednesday: (Back, Biceps) 
Wide/NG grip Pulldowns- 2X12, 3rd set drop set 8/8/8 
Seated Rows- 3X12 
Reverse Hyperextensions 3X15 
Rope Hammer Curls- 3X15 
Incline Bicep Curls- DB 3X15 
Preacher Curls- 3X12 
Ball Crunches -- 4x50


Thursday: (Cardio a.m./Abs / p.m Dance class)
Ball Crunches 4X50 Supersetted with DB Side Bends 10 lb. 4X12 
Knee-ins 3x15
Vertical Leg raises 3x15
Rope crunch 3x15
Decline Leg Crunch 3x10 Supersetted with Decline Leg Raise with Hip up -- 3x10


Friday: (Heavy Delts) 
DB Military Press- 3X12 
Front Raises-10 lb. 3X12 Supersetted with Side Raises  3X12 
Rear Delt Cable Pulls-3X12 
Upright Rows- 3X12 Supersetted with DB Shrugs  3X15 
Ball crunches--4x25


Saturday: (Legs-Heavy) 
Smith Squats- 5X12 
Leg Press -3X12 
Leg Extensions-3X12 
Seated Leg Curls-3X8 
Seated Calf Raises-- 5X12 
Standing Calf Raises --5X15 

Sunday- Cardio


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

actually looks really good, except on back day I think your kinda overdoing it with the:

Close grip Pulldowns- 2X12, 3rd set drop set 8/8/8 
T-Bar Rows- 3X15 
Seated Rows- 3X12 


i'd trim that down to:

Close grip Pulldowns- 2X12, 3rd set drop set 8/8/8 
Seated Rows- 3X12

and skip the 21's for bi's. 

other than that looks good to me.


----------



## lina (May 1, 2003)

Thanks D!!!!

I edited it out....!

Thanks for your help 

Have a good night!


----------



## craig777 (May 2, 2003)

Good morning sexy lady  

The comment I would make is that you are doing three hard workouts three days in a row. Even if you are working different muscles your nervous system does not have time to recuperate. The workouts themselves look great.  

Just my 2 cents


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Hi Lina..............hope your having a good day..........


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning sexy lady
> 
> The comment I would make is that you are doing three hard workouts three days in a row. Even if you are working different muscles your nervous system does not have time to recuperate. The workouts themselves look great.
> ...



Ahhh...the good ol' days 

Sorry I wasn't here to wish you good morning 

So how do you suggest to change things around?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Katie!

How are you doing today?

We are having glorious weather although they had forecasted otherwise!  Tourist season started yet or is it still chilly?


----------



## craig777 (May 2, 2003)

Well that depends on your schedule and how you can do it. My workouts are very hard on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. 

Tuesday is Back and Shoulders, with heavy deadlifts.

Thursday is Chest, Bis, and Tris.

Saturday is legs with heavy squats

This gives me three days between Saturdays squats and Tuesdays deadlifts.

You aren't doing deadlifts in your Back/Bis but you could move it to Fridays.

Are you sure 5 workouts a week isn't too much, even with the light days. I know Jill would never let me do that. I get three a week, especially since I am an old fart.

My wife works out with Jill also and only does three a week. 

I guess what I am saying in a round about way is try 3 hard workouts a week and cardio the other three days, and have one day where you rest.

Did any of that make any sense


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

Yes, thank you.  I

 know it's a lot and I will have to rethink this again then.  

Hmmmm..... let me get some coffee  and see if I can get a burst and get rid of this brain fart!


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

You have the bad habit of posting big size pics of your victims! 

What is it now torture time?


----------



## craig777 (May 2, 2003)

Is that better


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

That's better


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well that depends on your schedule and how you can do it. My workouts are very hard on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.
> 
> Tuesday is Back and Shoulders, with heavy deadlifts.
> ...



OK, I changed some things around.

See my edit above....

Basically:
Mon ~ Chest/Tri/light delts
Tue ~ Light Legs
Wed ~ Back/Bi
Thur ~ Cardio/Abs/Dance
Fri ~ Heavy Delts only (no Chest, Tri, etc)
Sat ~ Heavy Legs

I swapped light legs with heavy legs days.  I am used to lifting 4-5 days a week so this would be similar.  Thur actually my Cardio/abs/dance day usually turns out to be a slack off day and haven't been doing cardio and abs since I can't get up in the morning from watching the Bachelor the night before!  

So how does it look now mister?

BTW, how is the lovely Mrs. Craig doing? Better get her something nice for Mother's day!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey Katie!
> 
> How are you doing today?
> ...


I'm good, we actually have had alot of MTBer's already, we won't open until next week, and my town is extremely wealthy and small, so we only get hit hard during the day because of our beach here, it's about 200 yds from the restaurant, I'll post pics this summer, when everything is in bloom, it's really beautiful, my mom has edible flower gardens all around and she decorates her plates with these flowers, kinda pretty, and people actually eat them.............LOL...I think we're getting your forecast, rain, fog, cold and windy..... SYL


----------



## craig777 (May 2, 2003)

That looks much better  

You must be like my wife, she wants those Delts really really badly. She wants definition in the worst way.  

She is doing very very good. When she started with Jill she was 152lbs and very depressed. She is now down to 134 and is really starting to get excited about bodybuilding. Jill does not train women and men any differently. My wife trains hard and heavy three days a week. She is supposed to do cardio 3 days a week on her own but can't seem to make herself do that.  

She is my love and I adore her. I just love taking care of her, and I know that sometimes she probably gets sick of it. I will get her something very nice for mothers day, and her birthday is May 14th.  

Well I am going to go home for the weekend, you have a wonderful weekend also


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

Wow sounds like she is doing awesome! 

She will have to join here soon! 

Yes, have a good weekend too! I'm going to go see Jay Cutler this weekend and then I'll post some pics on Monday!


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

*Fri May 2, 2003*

Workout: Legs/Abs

Squats, Smith Lunges, Seated Calf, Leg Ext, Seated Leg curl, Standing Calf, Swiss Ball Abs, Stretching

Meals

Meal 1
1/4 cup oats
1/2 scoop Vanilla Muscle Provider
coffee
1 oz. l.cream
supps: thyroid meds, 5 BCAAs, 2 Lean Out, ALA

Meal 2
1.5 scoop Choc Muscle Provider
1 oz. l.cream
2 T unsw. coconut
1/2 oz. nuts

Meal 3
1 cup lettuce
6 oz tuna
2 T safflower mayo
1/4 apple
6 mini carrots & dip

Meal 4
1 oz tuna
1/2 apple
1/4 T mayo
4 mini carrots & dip
1/2 oz. nuts

cofee and 1 oz. cream


Meal 5
4 oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Fat is a little higher than I should be. Was out all day so mostly guestimating and overdoing the nuts... 

Total:  1646 cals
Fat:     82g (46%)
Carbs:  80g (15%)....fiber 19g
Prot:   160g (40%)


----------



## lina (May 3, 2003)

*Sat  May 3, 2003*

Woke up early at 3am by my daughter and couldn't go back to sleep so hopped on here for a while.  Then a 15 min power nap at 6:30am before gym...suprisingly was refreshed after that.

End of EDT officially and doing a new program on Monday.  I may have to start a new journal.  This time a cut.  Liked EDT and saw lots of gains in weights, reps and confidence.  I kept upping my weights there for a while and I think the most impt thing learnt was to break the mental barrier of thinking you can't lift a certain weight.  I had to stop this last wk though since I started the cut early and saw a decrease in strength so have been mostly lifting light/high this week but following the same EDT exercises.

Had a cheat today.  Dessert at the restaurant for dinner.  I kinda like my clean eating for this week with low/moderate carb without carb ups and then having a cheat at the end of the week.  Not a clean carbup but whatever cheat I crave for dessert.  

Workout:
30 min light bike
1hour kickboxing.  

Haven't done kickboxing or any aerobics/step class for over a year and really miss it.  I feel like an elephant while before I was quick as a whip.  But then I was doing 5-6 classes a week and had noooooo muscle left.  Now I have ton a muscle but move like a rhino  What gives?

Meals:

Meal 1
1/4 cup dry oats
1 yolk
4 whites
coffee
1 oz. l. cream
supps: thyroid, 5 BCAA, 2 Lean out
*forgot ALA

Meal 2
pwo shake:
1.5 scoop Choc Muscle Provider
1 T Natty Cashew butter
2 T. unsw. coconut shredded

Meal 3
4 oz chicken
1 cup green beans
1 tsp flax
supps: 2 multi vits

*starving an hour after eating so chugged water and green tea

Meal 4
6 oz tuna
1 cup broccoli
1 slice cheese
1 T. parmesan

Meal 5
2.5 cups lettuce
5 oz salmon
1 T. Ceasar dressing

*dessert is not included in totals...

Cals: 1508
fat: 66g (40%)
carbs: 57g (12%)..... 14g fiber
prot: 178g (48%)

*cheat for this week: OMG heavenly dessert of some kinda Choc Mousse cake with hot brownie fudge in the middle, vanilla icecream on the side, topped with whipped cream, chocolate shavings 
Had a few bites of it....ok, maybe 10 bites 
It was ssoooooo big that the 4 of us ate 1/4 of the whole thing and took the rest home..... sitting in da fridge now...


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

a rhino? I doubt that...
You kick box too? Lina kicks booty!
So...how was pizza/movie night last night?

Dang...I just read your dessert..be strong...don't go get ice cream...damn...hungry...need...food......dang!


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2003)

Hi Lina 
Hmmm i'm impressed with that cheat


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

hey! 
Hows things rissole?


----------



## lina (May 4, 2003)

Hey boyz in the hood! 

Just came back tonight from a fun night out with hubby and took him to see a bb/fitness/figure show! 

It was held in Boston at a not so nice auditorium.  Small, old, dirty and very hot.  We walked in to this narrow dark hall filled with people.  Ample room to walk around and to top it off, tables to each side of the halls selling or promoting items.  Made a quick dash to the bathrooms....1 stall...rats, had to wait....looked around...dirty, old, trashy...ugh! 

Outside the bathroom whole bunch of people crowded around 1 person.... I tried to stand on my toes to see who.... it was this guy!!....  A little further we saw another crowd... oh-la-la!.  They both look fantastic and we were standing right next to them.  I guess since it is a small bb crowd attending you can get pretty close.  So that was our highlight of the evening.  Hubby was just amazed at their sizes! Gunther looked awesome and very fit, healthy.  Beautiful smile and sparkly eyes.  

Then we saw a few bbuilders men and women who we didn't know but the women were hewwwge!!!HUGE!!! WIDE LATS!!! WOW!!! Too big for my taste but amusing to watch while waiting for the show to begin.. i was dissappointed for the lack of class being an NPC show.  

Then the show started.  The figure, fitness and women bb went first.  Thank God.  The girls looked wonderful and have great size.  There was one gal who got 1st in figure, 1st in bb lt wt, and won the Overall as well! She looked awesome and has a background in gymnastics as well and I won't be suprised if she took that one too if she competed in fitness as well.  Simply beautiful and inspiring.  I was inspired but now I have to think real hard whether I want to do all this... I have to figure out my WHYs...

So we scooted outa there after 4 hours and we didn't get to see either Gunther or Jay Cutler perform.  It was getting too late and hungry.  We grabbed a nice fat gyro sandwich for old times sake at our fav Greek joint before we got married.  It was soooo good and brought back great memories.  Came home and we shared the rest of the dessert from last night.  

So PT and Burner.... that was the end of that cake!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

Hey!
Glad u had a great time!
Hey, I helped that woman in my gym today whom I told you reminds me of you? She is also around 5'2 - 5'4"? 105lbs, dark hair. She was telling me she hurt her back doing squats. Well...she was doing them on that smith machine, the angled one. Well, I told her tat was one of her problems right there. I walked her over to the squat rack and introduced her to it. I showed her, thenhad her do a rep w/out the bar. I showed her how I use the safety bars to gague how far I need to go...use proper form, yada yada. I even told her about you..and about this site. Not sure she will join. Probably not. 
I did end up taking too much time and didn't get to finish my workout, but felt good thatn I got to help out someone..

well...I ran out of food at the house...so I...got some dinner...in the form of..something...round...
oops.


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Maybe that's something you should do! Become a personal trainer for hotties?  I bet you will be good at it!  

...and Burner, that was me!  I have been sent by someone to spy on you! hehe  

*wink-a-di-wink*


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2003)

you have a 17 year old son too??? damn!


I have thought about it...getting my certifications..maybe in the future..one thing at a time...first thing: real eatate super broker!


besides..I have every confidence...you know how to squat...I've read your journals...


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)

Hey Lina how awesome it would have been to see those guys.
We have a show on tv about football it's called..... "the footy show" 
They had Gunter on it and is freakin HUGE!! They got him to do some flexing and everyone in the audience was flippin out 
Very amusing!!


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Here's a pic

Too bad the file size is only 95k otherwise you can have a bigger pic...


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)

Damn those bi's


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

*Monday*

Quick update on meals.  

Meal 1
1/4 cup oats
1/8 cups toasted wheatena
1 yolk
3 whites
coffee
1 oz l.cream

Meal 2
4 oz. chicken
1 cup veggies
1 tsp oil

Meal 3
Detour bar
1 tall skim latte Starbucks

Meal 4
6 okras
1 tsp safflower oil
chicken

Meal 5
chicken

Didn't have time to plug fitday, so guestimates for today.  Tomorrow I'll do better.  Also no workouts.  I was going to go this afternoon but had to go look for a birthday present for hubby.  He doesn't even remember it's his birthday on Thursday.


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Whats an okra??? Damn you eat alot....


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Okra....aka....gumbo......aka..the Devil's Penis   

Very common in Southern cooking...

No, I don't eat a lot!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

Morning Lina!


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Morning NT!!!

How are you today?

JPE? 

666= devil's number


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2003)

Good morning Lina


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Hey craigheeey!!!



Gosh, I whored the morning away... I need to get my daughter off to school!

How are you doing today?

Good weekend?


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2003)

I am doing good today.  Had a great weekend, the missus and I did legs on Saturday. We paid dearly yesterday. We did them on our own since Jill is in Sweden with Svend Karlsen. We concentrated on Hams and Glutes.


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Morning NT!!!
> 
> How are you today?
> ...



things are good ... 
JPE = just plain evil ... on one of our frequent visits to the exotic female entertainers hehe, this DJ was giving away this shirt that had that saying on it.  The loudest got it ... can you guess which audience member he gave it to?   It was such a fun evening that I changed my av to that.  I'm going to take a pic of me this weekend and use that ...


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Dem okras look wierd....


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, and if you overcook them the inside starts to get all slimey and it starts to ooze a slimey goooey substance.... well, eh...you know.... that's why I call 'm (okra that is)...devil's p.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Dem okras look wierd....


yeah...they are fuzzy...and nasty...
yech....


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Well I was going to go to bed....

But I forgot to post meals and workout.... will do a quickie...

Hi Burner and PT 

*Workout: Chest/Tri/Cardio. * 
New routine, doing high reps/low wt.  Like it and a nice change.  Need to write down specifics, may edit this tomorrow...lazy..

*Meals*
Meal 1
coffee
1 oz l. cream
supps: 5 BCAAs, thyroids, Lean Out
ran late no time to eat

Meal 2
2 yolk
6 whites
1 T parmesan
coffee
1 oz. l. cream

Meal 3
4 oz chicken
broccoli
1 tsp flax

Meal 4
4 oz chicken
green beans
1 tsp flax

Meal 5
4 oz. cooked salmon
1 T Newmans
1 cup lettuce
1 cup spinach
1 oz. sweet potato

Meal 6
1 cup cottage


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Hmmm.... now I realize I didn't eat enuf today....

edit: oops I forgot one meal...k, added it in.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2003)

me too..I am STARVING!
G'night my friend!


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Hey Lina, do you take MRP's ... you dont seem to have any protien supp, so if you ran out of time like this morning *sleepy head* you could wip up an MRP and down that.
Just a suggestion.. 
Oh and i like getting called PT too... some of my female friends call me that....


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Just to clarify.... it seems to be only ladies that call me that and not guys


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I am doing good today.  Had a great weekend, the missus and I did legs on Saturday. We paid dearly yesterday. We did them on our own since Jill is in Sweden with Svend Karlsen. We concentrated on Hams and Glutes.



Who is Svend Karlsen?

Famous Swedish chef that makes Swedish Meat Balls? 

Good morning Craig!

Time to start a new journal!  When are you going to start cutting?


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey Lina, do you take MRP's ... you dont seem to have any protien supp, so if you ran out of time like this morning *sleepy head* you could wip up an MRP and down that.
> Just a suggestion..
> Oh and i like getting called PT too... some of my female friends call me that....



I should have done that, PT 

I probably will make like a hot chocolate with my Choc protein powder.  It makes a good one!  I go to the gym early in the morning and I know my husband would kill me if I took out the blender...


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2003)

Svend Karlsen was the world's strongest man in 2001, and last year I think he came in second or third. 

Good morning Lina


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Pro lab has some new stuff called Matrix, real yummy!. The have a low carb lower calorie one that a couple of fitness pros I know take.


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Pro lab has some new stuff called Matrix, real yummy!. The have a low carb lower calorie one that a couple of fitness pros I know take.



Yeah, like who?

Have you tasted it? I'll do a search...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

No more EDT?


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

Nope.  I am cutting now and I saw my strength decreasing.  I do miss living those heavy weights though and will definitely do it again, probably in the fall.

What are you doing?  No journal?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

I am journalling, of course, just not here.

Am cutting, but doing it slowly so I can add muscle as well.  More of a body recomp, than either a cut or bulk.


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

Oh, I see! Butt ofcourse!  I will check out your journal soon...

So let us know when you are competing!

Have you decided?


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

For the record, I will never be able to eat okra again.


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

u r not missing anything...
yech...


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

Yum...what I'm eating right now...

I need to create a pic file with all yummy but low carb food...

Recipe:
1/2 cup cottage
3 oz. ground turkey breast
Lots of Ms. Dash
lettuce
tomato


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

Damned....that looks good enough to eat


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

Damn Kuso, it takes cottage cheese to get you in here huh?!!!

It was actually pretty good!

I'm going to try to be more creative with my meals...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Hi Lina  Thought I would drop in an say 'hi'...journal looks great.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Damn Kuso, it takes cottage cheese to get you in here huh?!!!
> 
> It was actually pretty good!
> ...



Hey, I was away for a week remember ....and I am hungry and forgot to buy cottage cheese today


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2003)

Good morning sexy


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

yeah, what Craig said ...


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

Hi kuso, bufftatoo, Craig and NT!!

So nice to see for ya'all to stop by to say 'hi'!!!
Made my day since i am having a bad one now....

So busy today and stressful.... so I was..uhm..bad... today... too busy to eat so this afternoon.... i messed up!  I had a bagel today.  It was good though! I might as well start the free weekend early I guess. I was planning on indulging this weekend since hubby and I are going on our getaway weekend without kids   Yay!  

My kids' school is having a golf/gala dinner/auction fundraiser and am part of the committee.  The bad part is I just joined and a lot still needs to be done.  We only have 4 weeks left to pull it together.  Trying to get enough people to participate otherwise we are stuck with a $11k bill. ugh.

NT, I LOOOOVVE YOUR AVVY!!!! You look like you got some more size and lovely Mrs. NT looks fantastic as usual!  You two make a handsome couple! Did you go platinum blonde too? 

...hmmm..I feel better already!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi kuso, bufftatoo, Craig and NT!!


oh..I see..no good morning, burner..I'm hurt. cut to the qiock...oh the pain of it!
It hurts! it HURTS!
I have been forgotten....


I just read your cottage cheese / turkey thing...and am now hungry..thans.
Have a great weekend! have fun!
oh, did I tell you? I have two open houses this weekend? Wish me luck! Talk to you next week..
(that is..if u can remember who I am ..)


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

Hi Mike!!!!!

Good morning!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did forget, will you forgive me?  My memory is only 1 page long....I can't remember what went on in my journal the previous page!!!

How is the cut going? You are not starving yourself are you?  You seem to be always hungry! 

Two openhouses!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow!!! Goodluck!!!  Do you go to the houses way before to make sure everything is tidy, neat, etc.  Put a bread in the oven.  Put out the cookies on the table?  Put some fresh flowers in some vases... you know the little touches count!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

cut? me??? silly girl...I'm just always hungry...so I eat...
I wish I knew HOW to cut....


y are you up so late?
Nope. I have no idea where they are. Not my listings. I will find all that out when I get there.
The owners are usually supposed to do the put something tasty in the oven for that...


I was going to look up one of them in the MLS and send u a lin to one of them..plus would like toknow what it looks like myself..
But the realtor didn't give me the MLS #...the little details...

I will show you on Monday!


----------



## lina (May 9, 2003)

Hi Burner,

Yeah I was up late working on our website for our fundraiser so I thought I'd pop in here to do some reading....and see what mischief you were up to! 

Let me know the details and hope they open house goes well!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2003)

no mischief. shared a couple pm's with one of our lady members here...cleared some air..all is good!
got a little reading done...


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Good luck with your open houses B.... kill em' wid dat charm and charismata....


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Good luck with your open houses B.... kill em' wid dat charm and charismata....


Hey... wrong journal...


----------



## lina (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_



OMG Katie!!! You are a sweetheart!!!

Thank You!!

 You made my day!


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

Got back late last night from a weekend with hubby ... alone! Hehehe!!!

Meals
We went to see Blue Man Group, ate Persian food, Greek food, went to the movies, sight seeing, lots of walking... and no kids!  We wanted to add in Italian and Ethiopian food but we ran out of time! ...

Workout
Worked out one day, Delts and legs, elliptical.  The next day walked all over town, about 6 miles! Ouch my legs and feet were hurting.  Ofcourse we had other extracurricular activities as well... 


I'll post today's meal later


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

hi Lina!!! 
Congrats on the long weekend w/ hubby!! I BET THAT was NICE!!!!!    How did all that different food taste?? I have never had Persian Food, was it good??? 

Take care!!!


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

Hi Stacey!!

Yes it was awesome!! Nothing better than a long weekend to rekindle the romance!!!    Persian food is food from Persia, aka known as modern day Iran, kinda like Middle Eastern food, with lots of lamb!  Delish!! I like different ethic foods! 

One of the other foods we love is Ethiopian food! You eat with your hands and you are supposed to hand feed your loved one! Very sexy! ...and spicey and delish!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

How'd you like the Blue Man Group? Wanted to see them when I went to Vegas last Feb. But they were a tad bit expensive at that time.  Next time going to see them for sure. 

Wow all the ethnic food sounds cool.


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

Heya D!

The Blue Man Group was very cool and different! If you are into drummers/drums you will like it.  It was comedic as well and they present a funny, interesting way of looking at things!  It was worth it to see and great entertainment, however I wouldn't say it would be a classic or something I'd see again.  Just great entertainment for the evening and a good date thing to do!

Definitely go see them!


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

*Monday May 12*

No workout, slept in !

Today's eats:

Meal 1:
1 yolk
5 whites
1 T. parmesan
coffee
2 oz. l. cream

Meal 2
1 scoop choc MP powder
1 whole egg
1/2 cup cottage 2%
1 strawberry

Meal 3:
Detour bar
coffee
2 oz. l. cream

Meal 4:
5 oz steak
1/4 cup corn

Meal 5:
2 yolk
5 whites
1 cup green beans
1 T. parmesan

Cals:  1524
fat:   71g
carbs:   62g  fiber...8g
prot:   157 g

I need to work on veggies tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

Hey lina! 

Meals look great as always!  
How are ya sweets?

Jen


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

Hiya Lina!
Look! I am on the heels of Jenny!
How was your Mother's Day?


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Hey babe, where are ya?!?  

We miss you!


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Lina Are you in Italy Hope your well...........


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

yeah!
Where's Lina?


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

LINA!!??

Anyone know where she is?

Hope you're OK honey..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

maybe she got grounded???


----------



## lina (May 19, 2003)

Hi Jenny, Katie and Mike!

Thank you so much for checking up on me!  

Yes, I'm going to be MIA for a while.  

Just a little dissappointed with what's going around here timed together with my personal life.  Very busy with doing some volunteer work at school for a fundraiser.  Also, my son has been going to this private school for alot of mula and turned out he has not done so well this year.  His teacher is lousy and has gotten some complaints from other parents as well and is being fired.  But now my son is behind but not so sure if it's the teacher's fault or not.  I need to have him tested for some learning disabilities, also. 

But it all boils down to me having to pick the slack up from now on and being his teacher, and working on him.  So all together, I have decided to cut my online time  .  

I will be back checking on you all because I do miss my IM family!!

So take care and.....

Be good!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey lina! 

SO glad to hear that you are ok!  We were about to call the FBI to make them find you.. 

I'm sorry your son aren't doing well in school..  My sister has learning disabilities and had a really hard time in school, so I know how tough it can be.. She never learned english properly because of this, which isn't  making things easy for her.. 
I hope your sons bad year only had to do with the teacher!! 

I hope you'll be able to get online more soon, cause we miss ya!!  LOTS! 

Take care sweety,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

We will be thinking of you Lina and Missing you!! Your doing the right thing by taking care of and helping your son!!! Hope things get better!!

Take care of yourself & Your family!!  

Hugs~
Stacey


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2003)

Good luck with everything, and do check in once and a while.

The extra time spent with your son, will be some nice bonding time.  Take care.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 19, 2003)

Good luck Lina, come back whenever you can. We'll all be hanging around.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

We are gonna miss you. Like some others have said...try to check in now and then and let us know how you are doing.

Good luck with everything...you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

Hey girl!
Glad that you will be around once in a while. Take care of your home duties first!
As dvlman said, we will be here when you get back!
You kow we all enjoy reading your journal and keeping up with the life of lina!
You be greata and get on here when you can!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Ok,now I know why you haven't been around,I'm reassured,at least you are OK,miss ya...
Take care!!!

Life before here!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

yeah...but..she is MISSED! have not heard from her in a while...


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, I was looking for Burner's journal then I saw mine!  

Hey everyone that is SOOOOO SWEET OF YOU ALL!!! BUT I'M BACK FOR NOW!!!

THANK YOU!!! MADE MY DAY!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

ladies first!
ooohh boy! she's BACK! WAHOO!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

'Bout time you got yer butt back here Lina 

Everything going well for you?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> BUT I'M BACK FOR NOW!!!



Yeay! She's back!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi Mike, Justin and Jenny!!




My son just went snap happy with our digital camera.  So I might post some pics of our house later...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

how 'bout of the elusive east coast native, known to us as: Lina!
I say we vote!
do we want to see Lina"
Say I!
I!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

You are too funny! Always knows how to make me smile! Really!

...but I'm not a east coast native!  I'm from the Tropical native!!!!  I wish they would have more sun up here!!! This is awful! The one year we decide not to go to Aruba in the summer and it rains the whole month of June!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

ok...east coast import....


we have been getting rain her too...of course we REALLY need it!

Have the Discovery channel on right now...am watching a program about cats....

hmm...I like pussy.....









cats......
(did I just say that?)
oops?


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hmmm...yes watching Discovery Channel can be erotic! 

Do you get the Animal Planet? I like that one too!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Ok, here are some pics... not too exciting.... but something to fill up my journal and just in case you are bored on this Sat arvo...

I know they are sooooooooooooo smalll but that is the limit I guess....?








Oh, yes, ignore the laundry on the floor! 

This is my son's pics...


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

One more...

The lighting is awful, but suprisingly he made a good straight shot... not crooked!

Next I'll have to sift through some pics and post some good ones... not of me though!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

yep!
sho 'nuff!

THey just showed the bit where cats are night creatures...and some kitty on kitty mating...
the male pounces the girl cat, bites her on the neck and takes her from behind...
now....I need to take some notes from felix....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

very classy home you have, Lina!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Here's one of the outside...

The trees were blooming then...


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep!
> sho 'nuff!
> 
> ...



MRIAAAAUWWWW!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Mike, thanks for the compliment!  Some of the stuff I collected from junk yards  and consignment places, mostly from HomeGoods!!! I love that place!

OK, time to go get my hubby some Trance music for his workouts! Then we are off to an Italian place for dinner!!!

Bye sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

wow!
  
VERY nice, Lina!
me likes...me likes..alot!


Hmm..Italian...I'm eating one of my soon to be famous chicken breasts...
I got my girl by my steak cooking abilities....when she tries the chicken.....
whew!

Have agreat night!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

Yum, Italian.  We're going to have to have an IM meet over in Europe in a couple years... 

Your hubby listens to Trance when working out?  Hrm, that works pretty decent, I used to do the same thing.  Probably more acceptable than the music I listen to now   Needed a change of tune, its a good thing I work out in my basement.

Hope you're doing well Lina!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hrm, that works pretty decent, I used to do the same thing.  Probably more acceptable than the music I listen to now




What'cha listen to now?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey honey!

Wow, house looks great!  Now show some pics of you, we wanna see!! 

IM meating in Europe, I like the thought of that..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I listen to Linkin Park, Evinescence, Powerman5000, The White Stripes, The Rollins Band, Disturbed, etc.


----------



## lina (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Mike! How do you cook your steak and chicken? Do you marinate or just slap in on the grill?   I do like grilled food! Nothing tastes better than that!  This week or theme for the kids is "Cooking"!  We made up a menu and went shopping.  Made dinner tonight: Tandoori Chicken, grilled veggies, rice, ....and the finale....tadada....RiceCrispies Bars with peanuts and M&M ... yes, I had to let them splurge on dessert...  

Eggs, I have never heard those bands before.... what kind of music is that?  I guess Trance is great for working out.  I like it too.... Still missing Italy?  We found this awesome hidden unknown treasure of an Italian restaurant in the middle of nowhere recently.  Family came over from Tuscany about 10 years ago, and cooks authentic homemade Italian food from scratch!  The restaurant seats maybe 25 tops.  Always atleast an hour wait to get in.  But the food is fantastic.  I don't know how they keep up with the demand...but it's delish!

Hi Jenny,  thanks for the compliments on the house!  IM meeting in Europe sounds like fun! Where? The French Riviera where the nude beaches are?   Oooohhh... need to be in real good shape for that one!

Hi Buff!  I visited your website and you have a beautiful family!!! You must be a good mom!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey Lina, good to have you back.

Didn't realize you were posting in here again.  Enjoy your sabatical?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 16, 2003)

That Italian Resturaunt sounds really good!  I get a serious craving for Italian food... and yes, I still miss Italy alot.  Next time I'm in Europe probably not going back to Italy though, might go just a little further North   Heard some good things about that region.  and stuff.

Its what I like to call "Hate Rock" mostly.  Just angry stuff... fun to listen to now and again but I get kinda tired of it.  Then of course I have to turn on some classical pieces or perhaps a solo instrument and chill to that.  I have some good techno thats mellow listening, really nice to relax too and its not hard hitting at all.

That menu must have been fun!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey Lina, good to have you back.
> 
> Didn't realize you were posting in here again.  Enjoy your sabatical?



Hi TP!

I am back on and off for quick breaks... 

I missed keeping up with you and your journal.  How are things?  I need to peak over at Avant once in a while and see what you are up to..

I do have a question for you, which is the same question I posted in D's journal.... For your carb cycling diet, do you care if you are eating chicken thighs or breast?  Do you care about fat content?  I may try the diet but little concerned about lack of fiber on those no/lo carb days.

I heard you are the initial Las Vegas Party/Orgy Planner.... is your family coming?  It does sound like fun time and I'm hoping to get hubby to go, but no kiddies!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Next time I'm in Europe probably not going back to Italy though, might go just a little further North


I heard Sweden is real nice   

We went to Tuscany, Pisa, and then to Denmark on the same trip 6 years ago.  Very different from Italy.  Ever been to that area way North?  You'll like it.  It's very clean and beautiful.... Not to mention them ladies...uhm...one lady... 



> Its what I like to call "Hate Rock" mostly.  Just angry stuff... fun to listen to now and again but I get kinda tired of it.  Then of course I have to turn on some classical pieces or perhaps a solo instrument and chill to that.  I have some good techno thats mellow listening, really nice to relax too and its not hard hitting at all.
> 
> That menu must have been fun!



HMMM...hate rock huh? You do have a big range of taste.... I wish they had better radio selections around here so you at least get a sample of everything... living in a small town you either get top 40s or 80s music  ... You still meditating?  I have to get back to my Tuesday yoga classes they were really good for me...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi TP!
> 
> I am back on and off for quick breaks...
> ...



I'd say I probably qualify as the Vegas instigator, but certainly not the planner.  But no, the family won't be going as I will mostly be working.

Breasts are better, but thighs on occassion won't matter much, especially on the no and low carb days.

Essentially, this is a medium fat diet.  You should be getting 40-60 grams daily, mostly EFAs, preferably 1/3 fish oil.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I heard Sweden is real nice
> 
> We went to Tuscany, Pisa, and then to Denmark on the same trip 6 years ago.  Very different from Italy.  Ever been to that area way North?  You'll like it.  It's very clean and beautiful.... Not to mention them ladies...uhm...one lady...



Denmark is like 30 mins from my house!  we have a bridge from Copenhagen to Malmo (my town) now and it's on that bridge I did part of my half marathon! 
You need to go here too babe, I'll treat you with some kesella and swedish dishes!  I still owe you one for that package you sent me ya know!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2003)

Jenny, I do remember the bridge or my family was telling us about it being constructed.  Yes, I'll have to come visit again.  We have family (hubby's side) in Denmark....so a visit should be in the near future!  We had a great time in Denmark and I remember the Tivoli fair!  

TP, thanks!!!  We've been eating lots of grilled foods and thighs taste so much better.  One thing I would change is add more fish to our diet, I'm aiming for 2-3 times a week.  Fish oils? can I do flax instead?  I do remember drinking Cod liver oil ( 1 tbs) straight when we were little and it wasn't that bad....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2003)

Flax is overplayed, and fish oil is far superior.  You by it in gel caps, and 10-20 a day is ideal.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Jenny, I do remember the bridge or my family was telling us about it being constructed.  Yes, I'll have to come visit again.  We have family (hubby's side) in Denmark....so a visit should be in the near future!  We had a great time in Denmark and I remember the Tivoli fair!



Yep, it's only excisted for about 3 years.. It was such a big thing here when it was opened! 
Oh relatives? That's great!! I'll be right over to see you! 
I love Tivoli, it's got such an amazing aura around it I think! Really romantic and beautiful


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hiya Lina!
Happy 'hump day'!


Hey TP-
You saying 10 - 20 pills per day? oof..

Yo! Eggs! Dude! sounds we like listening tothe same shiat! Kinjda funny, I was ironing my uniform several years ago, listening to a classical cd..my buddy burst in to hang out or whatever..and stopped in his racks?
"What is this shit!?"

"frederick, fuqqin Chaupin"..now go away..


Hey Lins-
I was trying to describe your home to Kristen the other night. She and I went to dinner with some of her friends, then just drove around talking and such. (didn't want to go abckto either's home to watch tv, so just drove around.) I showed her some new areas that have been developed within the past couple years. I showed her the awesome vacant lot I wanna build a home on..if I win the lottery...(it is primo $$ lot...overlooks a valley and the whole front range mountains and the city the other direction.)
I even have a home in mind.
Kinda funny, my mind is usually spinning...acoupleweeks ago when I transitioned from nights to day shift, I had a hard time sleeping at night. well, one night, I was staying withi her...I couldn't sleep..so I designed the house I want to put on thatland in my mind....that took a few hours....

Wish I had some CAD software or something to put my idea to 'paper' aas it were...


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

Burner,  you have a home in mind? Damn, you are moving fast!  I love looking at home plans and figuring which flow in each plan would be best..  Open houses, Decorator Showhouses are my fav!  I think those sleepless nights are trying to tell you something.  Please describe your home to me.  Our house is like a Modern Colonial, with a Family room/sunroom on the left and a garage on the right.  Above the garage we have the master bedroom which is huuuuuge but which is wasted space since we hardly use except for sleep and  but I'd rather have that square footage as usable living space and make our kitchen bigger.  

So tell us about Kristen... what is she like?  I have to first give the official approval, don't forget, since I'm the OOBBS - Official Online Bitchy Big Sistah!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OOBBS - Official Online Bitchy Big Sistah!



I`ve never looked at my big sister the way......um......I think I`ll go now


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

ok..first and foremost...
Kristen:
31, single, never married, no kids. Two dogs, two cats.
She is a vet. She is a cow girl..she used to competition ride horses in rodeos.
Very nice, great personality. she has this cute little look, that you know she perfected as a kid: She will look up and to the left before she speaks sometimes...you'd have to see it.
Just a bit shorter than me (I am 5'9") I think she is 5'6 - 5'7.
A little quiet, but that compliments my big mouth..

She likes to hike and mtn bike..(Wahoo!) I have been wanting to find someone to go and do those things with! (now if I only had the time)
She keeps pretty busy, so my hectic schedule doesn't bother her too much.
If you might have read, Buff might be coming out here in a few weeks. we were thinking of meeting! If we could all hook up, and get some pix taken, you'd see her. (Kristen) 
I had met someone on-line, but that didn't pan out and then Kris and I met....
(Actually, she goes to my gym..and had seen her several times...just took a LOONG time to summon up the courage to meet her)
Kinda funny, I guess I am kown to her and her friends as the 'hottie bouncer'..


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, kuso!  

Only you!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh, kuso!
> 
> Only you!!!



I don`t think so  



So, I must admit, I`m not up to date in here...life good?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

the home? It's a rancher w/ a walkout basement. I got a great idea from a friend's home, actually two different friend's homes, but I made some changes..just wish I could put it on paper....


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok..first and foremost...
> Kristen:
> 31, single, never married, no kids. Two dogs, two cats.
> ...


 Wow, she sounds great! and smart!  Settled....   I can't wait to see pics of you, buff and Kristen!  So do you workout together?  I agree with her, that's a good nickname for you!   She must know you about your hardtimes at the club..

A ranch? Nah, not for me...


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t think so
> 
> 
> ...



Been to busy in the ring fighting the fights huh?

Me... not keeping a journal really, just blabbing here....

Very busy with the kids, my mom coming to town tomorrow so trying to clean the house, do laundry and keeping the kids entertained during this rainy day  rain, rain , rain...  Uh....when is school starting?  

We made...12 placemats today...next project, decorate our aprons.... next project, make dinner with them... next project, ...can someone hang me?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Wow, she sounds great! and smart!  Settled....   I can't wait to see pics of you, buff and Kristen!  So do you workout together?  I agree with her, that's a good nickname for you!   She must know you about your hardtimes at the club..
> 
> A ranch? Nah, not for me...



she took me to her spin class...man, she kicked my butt!

Naw, not a ranch, but ranch style, one level....(with a basement..)


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

She kicked ya butt?  Good, she's my kinda girl... doesn't let a man beat her! 

Just joking....

I know you meant a ranch style of house... I still don't like 'm.....sorry.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

well...the one friends ranch house was definately designed by a man...
the master bedroom is directly off the kitchen!
Now..how perfect is that?
Get finished with the 'he'n and she'n with your significant other' and pad on out to  the fridge for a snack?


Gimme a few weeks....I will be up to par with her! (or die trying..)


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

Either that, or if you run outa whipcream, you can just dash to the kitchen quickly to grab the chocolate syrup without the neighbours getting a quick glimpse of your booty! 

Yep, I'm going to count the weeks down to see when you can catch up with her... Go Kristen, Go!!!!  .....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

see? You WOULD like ranchers!
oh sure..vote for the girl....


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

hehe... I guess, I would like ranchers! You are right!

I'm just making sure you get your cardio in buddy....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

now..THAT'S a woman that cares!


Like the avi, BTW!
(why aren't you smiling?)


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Been to busy in the ring fighting the fights huh?



Not fighting them, calling them, at other sites I go to..........as well as being quite bust with work. 




> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Me... not keeping a journal really, just blabbing here....



They`re sometimes the best ones 

How long are your kids off for? My daughter is off just 6 weeks I think, but has 3 weeks summer camp in the middle!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

morning, Lina!


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2003)

Morning Burner, why am I not smiling? I am smiling, just not showing any teeth! I was getting ready for bed so I took the false teeth out, they are sitting in the tray right now!   ..... 
 <----- Here's the teeth you are looking for! Just joking... hehe

Kuso, my kids have 13 weeks off from school..  Shoooot me!!!!!!!!!!!!  I find that if I have friends come over, they seem to be more content than doing things with mom...  So we have "Camp Mommy" and friends to keep them busy!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

Well hello!!  

Sounds like you're keeping out of trouble.


----------



## lina (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi NT!!! How are things?  Love those funny glasses!



Journal update:


I just did my performance on Saturday.  I know I messed up a few times and was awfully nervous that I almost passed out...but took a few deep breaths and calmed down.  It went ok.  I know my family said I needed to smile more and relax.  I wished we could do it again but it is a one time one shot deal.  Ah well, next time....next year.  All in all it was a good experience and I would do it again.  It felt just great to have my family and friends there.  So next year, I will try a figure comp in the spring.... that is my plan for now...

I know I need more muscles, but would like to stay lean for the summer.  So probably a major bulk in the Fall, start cutting in Jan 2004 to get ready in May 2004.

Time for a new journal, maybe....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> my kids have 13 weeks off from school!


oh...THAT'S why you aren't smiling...


False teeth, eh? hmm...I could think of a great benefit of not having any teeth..but I won't..

I bet you did great in your show! well, if u need more muscle, I like your plan on waiting until Fall to go into a bulking pahse. Keep all lean and buff thru the summer!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

Things are great.  Those glasses were part of my Halloween outfit last year.  Every once in a while, I wear them to the bar.    People aren't sure what to make of me.  

Was this a figure comp you just did?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Lina, I admire you for entering into a comp. I am way to shy to do that!! Your awesome!!! I'm sure you looked GREAT up there!!!! 

Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

lina! It's been more than a month since you last posted!! 

How are ya honey?? I miss ya


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> How are ya honey?? I miss ya



Ditto.


----------



## kuso (Jul 23, 2003)

Tritto


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

Haha, the kids must be keeping ya busy. 

So, where are ya Lina?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

quadritto!


come out, come out..wherever you are....


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> come out, come out..wherever you are....



Peekaboo!!!

Hiya'll Burner, Eggs, kuso, TP, Jenny, Stacey and NT!!! 


Thank you for checking up on me!! Love you all!  Yes, the kiddos are keeping me busy... right now they are playing mr. and mrs. caveman/woman outside in their teepee  ... also, I told them there were some fossils in da dirt so they are going through it with a find tooth comb so I have a few minutes to myself! 

Seems like lots of changes and new faces around here... I don't recognize alot of names... 

How is everyone?  

So what's da dirt? What is new around here?

I have been working out pretty religiously for the last 2 weeks.  Food is also getting back on track.... I think I do need a journal to keep me faithfull ...grrr.... I will see, no time to log onto fitday and do all the anal work but I pretty know I how much too eat.  That is not the problemo though!  The problem is to avoid all the goodies the kids eat all day.  


  Will snoop around and see what everyone is up to......


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Cavemen?  Teepees?

Um, something odd about that.

Glad to hear you are well.


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hmmm... TP the seeker???? Sounds ...uhm.... sexy! 

Like the new logo and siggie!  An Official TP "Smilie" 

Teepees and Cavemen .... whatever to keep them entertained.... you'll see when your time comes!  Actually the teepee was our creation during "Native American" week and the Caveman theme was from my son's Camp Invention this week.....

How have you been?  Anything new?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Other than my torn rotator cuff, not much new, no.  But I think that is enough.

I suppose, yes, whatever concotion keeps them entertained will be fine by me.


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear!  That does suck!  

Ouch!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Lina!  We miss you around here.  I hope all is well.


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Jodi! 

Thanks!!!! I miss it here too!

How are you doing?

ARE YOU DOING A COMP?!!!! your link is not working?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Sure am.  In 9 weeks. 

There I fixed the link


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Peekaboo!!!
> 
> Hiya'll Burner, Eggs, kuso, TP, Jenny, Stacey and NT!!!
> ...



well...you seem to have hit all the 'important' ones!


ha! I miss your culture nights stuff!
did you dress up as Pocahontas for Native American night?
What did you make?
Check my journal? Newest pics of me and Kristen..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Lina!! 

Didn't you have a comp??  how did it go??

Glad you popped in here!! We do all miss you lots!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 9, 2003)

65 x 65  

Hiya hon, doing very well by the looks


----------



## lina (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey kuso!!!

How are you?  Haven't seen you around ..... 

Yes, I'm fine!!!  

Thanks sweetie!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

G'morning, Lina!
Happy Monday to you!
How did the weekend go?
Mine? Just survived being at work....
I need a hot tub...man, my muscles are in need.....


----------

